# Secret Santa Received parcels thread.



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

*
For those taking part in SS please can you post here when you receive a parcel? 
*
For those expecting to receive more than one please post each time. 

This is way your SS will know that the parcel has arrived safely.

*This is NOT the Opening Thread..we will start another one in December for that.

And a reminder for all SSs please email [email protected] when you send a parcel so that @sarahecp and I can try to keep a tally on what has been sent.

Thanks everyone.

Secret Santa is coming.......*


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I received 2 parcels from my SS last week :Cat :Cat


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have received a parcel from Vetuk, I haven't ordered anything so I'm guessing this is my secret santa


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> I have received a parcel from Vetuk, I haven't ordered anything so I'm guessing this is my secret santa


I think it might well be so no peeping lol!!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I think it might well be so no peeping lol!!!


Bronn was sat on it when I got home, I should have taken a photo. I promise I wont peep.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I've received a parcel! 

I need to pull my socks up and get a move on as only have a few a couple of bits so far!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Am I the only one who was hoping to see pictures when I opened this thread? :Hilarious


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Shikoku said:


> Am I the only one who was hoping to see pictures when I opened this thread? :Hilarious


That's for the opening thread I think! I can take a pic but I'm leaving the parcel at work until December


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> That's for the opening thread I think! I can take a pic but I'm leaving the parcel at work until December


A few members posted pictures of their parcels last year, I think? Well I did :Hilarious Great idea though! I think I would be too tempted to peek, it's all so exciting


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Last year we posted photos of the parcels as they arrived so that the SS could see if their parcels had arrived


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't believe parcels are arriving already!!!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Percy and Inca posing on their SS pressies! Leela and Hector weren't cooperating hehe!









Apologies for the dreadful quality pic, I will have my good camara rather than my phone for the actual opening!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> Percy and Inca posing on their SS pressies! Leela and Hector weren't cooperating hehe!
> View attachment 250389
> 
> 
> Apologies for the dreadful quality pic, I will have my good camara rather than my phone for the actual opening!


Oh how exciting, they know it's for them lol!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Dumpling said:


> Percy and Inca posing on their SS pressies! Leela and Hector weren't cooperating hehe!
> View attachment 250356
> 
> 
> Apologies for the dreadful quality pic, I will have my good camara rather than my phone for the actual opening!


This must be for us  and a lovely big box to play in too


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I have had one parcel arrive so far  - last week, but I forgot about this thread, oops!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

*HOW EXCITING!* !!! Thank you SS!! They have been thoroughly mobbed...



















How are we going to resist opening these?! :Hilarious They have been put away from prying paws and hands :Cat


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Hallo Folks 

Please could someone post a link to the Secret Santa Likes and Dislikes thread. I've searched and searched and can't find it. I want to check out recipient before I go shopping


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Citruspips said:


> Hallo Folks
> 
> Please could someone post a link to the Secret Santa Likes and Dislikes thread. I've searched and searched and can't find it. I want to check out recipient before I go shopping


Here you go http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/...ts-list-and-likes-and-dislikes-thread.407397/


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you @oliviarussian x


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

This arrived today! I'm guessing its an SS


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've received my SS  thank you x


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you to our SS - parcel just arrived! 
The card says I can open now, but I will be good & wait until Christmas 

I think their clue may of been their first name on the parcel lol!! But no worries, I didn't see a thing  it will take me a while to figure out who anyway. I'll do my detective work near Christmas!
Thank you very much


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Are you sure it is a first name lol!!!!


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Are you sure it is a first name lol!!!!


No lol! Makes it even more exciting now  roll on Christmas!! 
Thank you to our SS :Cat :Happy


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

LOOK WHATS ARRIVED!!!! Matilda came to investigate , there were obviously some exciting smells emanating from within as she went a bit savage 










Thank you SS! :Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Squeeeee how exciting!!! I hope when my parcels arrive it's obvious that it's SS cos I always have so many things being delivered at this time of year, would hate to get an accidental peek!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Squeeeee how exciting!!! I hope when my parcels arrive it's obvious that it's SS cos I always have so many things being delivered at this time of year, would hate to get an accidental peek!


Mine had SS written on it so hopefully everybody else is doing the same :Cat.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soooo exciting   

We're getting closer and closer to the big day


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Christmas is coming!!!!!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Very exciting  The cats are all getting so excited!

I'm just waiting to get all my pressies together before I can send my SS, 2 have arrived but there's a few more bits to come...


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I made the mistake of leaving my parcel out only to find this little baggage trying to break into it! It's hidden away at the top of wardrobe now, she may be poorly but she's persistent! Please excuse the mess


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice to see you getting in to the Christmas spirit Matilda but you're a wee bit early!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Matilda, you are a crafty girl, shame Mum was watching


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Today is my day off. Around 11:55am the postman rang the bell .... He had a little brown box for me and on it I saw the magic letters "SS". I don't know what's in it but whoever my Secret Santa is she already made my day. Thank you


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Naughty Matilda!! I hope she isn't into climbing as she obviously knows that box is meant for her x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

not sure why my post down there didn't appear here, I just got dots! I blame the gremlins


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sooo excited   Look what arrived today  

























Frank was fast asleep on the bed, Ro was stuffing his face and Seb had to come and be nosey  he gave it a good old sniff 

Thank you so much to our SS   xxxx

The box is now safely put away from naughty paws 

37 more sleeps


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I'm sooo excited   Look what arrived today
> View attachment 251822
> 
> View attachment 251823
> ...


That's a HUGE box!!!!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> That's a HUGE box!!!!!!


It is and it's quite heavy too!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> That's a HUGE box!!!!!!


Lol my post ! Humungous , Seb seems to approve


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

I am so relieved that i finally have the monies too start shopping properly for my SS.
Dear heavens it has been a hideously long wait even though i knew it would be this tight.
I have started wrapping gifts and have been getting small things where i have been thrifty along the way but it is time too shop with a capital 'S'.
I want these parcels gone at least 3-4 days before the 1st.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Pooh and his SS parcel ... Not sure why the pic is like this


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes we have SS parcel. It arrived today just before Ivan went to the vet. 
Thank you so much and its delivery was a good sign I think 

Love Ivan Blue n Susan x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

This is the bit where I start stalking the postie and delivery vans from my window everyday to see if they have anything for me!!:Hilarious


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

SS Received x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Dylan's parcel has arrived!. I can't believe just how excited I am.

I've hidden the box away so that he doesn't get into it ( we've had enough problems with Dilly getting into the parcel we are sending ). Unfortunately it really needs hiding from me as I'm having to fight back the urge to open it.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Sulking because the present is hidden...even after prawns for tea


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

bluecordelia said:


> Sulking because the present is hidden...even after prawns for tea
> View attachment 252095


This made me chuckle


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

*turns head upside down*


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

@huckybuck I have recieved a parcel today I believe it was the one in question, but at moment can't seem to get into my messages will post a photo tomorrow been a manic evening and now PF seems to be playing up


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Chillicat said:


> @huckybuck I have recieved a parcel today I believe it was the one in question, but at moment can't seem to get into my messages will post a photo tomorrow been a manic evening and now PF seems to be playing up


PF is really playing up badly for me today  It's taking *ages *for it to load, and that's if it loads at all!! xx


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

loroll1991 said:


> PF is really playing up badly for me today  It's taking *ages *for it to load, and that's if it loads at all!! xx


I don't have my notifications panel at the top and when I am replying to a thread the text is flashing (hurts my head)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've had major problems all day too - but seems a bit better now. Thank you @Chillicat


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

YAY!!! I'm super excited, *thank you SS #2!* !!! Maddie always jumps on them... she must think it's all for her :Hilarious



















It has been safely put away with my other SS parcels, although my three and I are desperate to open them! :Cat


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am almost ready to get mine posted. I wish somebody had told me how hard it is to wrap and pack a cat SS with a cat in the room. At least I know the cats treats and gifts get my little diva's seal of approval


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

KCTT said:


> I am almost ready to get mine posted. I wish somebody had told me how hard it is to wrap and pack a cat SS with a cat in the room. At least I know the cats treats and gifts get my little diva's seal of approval


Try 3!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

No thankyou @Zephodi the trauma of just one will take a while to recover from


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

KCTT said:


> No thankyou @Zephodi the trauma of just one will take a while to recover from


Well, that's quite obviously your own fault, every cat knows they make a much better present than whatever us lowly slaves could buy :Hilarious


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I put Dylan into his outside run whilst I wrapped our SS. After he'd destroyed much of our stash in the wardrobe I wasn't taking any chances second time round.


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

I went too the door this morning expecting my new hideously expensive fancy water bottles from zooplus which is exciting in itself as i have been eyeing them up for months.

HOWEVER it was a secret santa box number 1. 
With a 'No peeking sign' and little hand drawn holly berries and leaves.

It was very tempting too be nosey; however i have been so good this year amusingly by wrapping cat and ferret gifts so i don't cave early.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Mine has arrived! 
It was hiding underneath my wheelbarrow. The cats are going bananas! Must be something uber exciting in there. Have hidden it away for safe keeping


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

I had a sneak peek I simple couldn't help it! A very exciting peek of Christmas paper dear heavens I need my tree as of yesterday.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ours has arrived! OH and I came home from shopping and there it was on the doorstep though I have to say, as I am expecting other parcels, the penny didn't drop until OH looked at it and said "its your Secret Santa" . Two minutes later, certain little nosey bags came to investigate. They had a good sniff and looked on every side to see if there was some way to get into it and then Bunty suddenly had the bright idea to look on top....there it is! That was the moment it was whisked away until Christmas......sorry kits. THANK YOU so much our SS from me and Mr and Mrs T. :Smuggrin:Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's lovely to see all the parcels arriving!!!!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine arrived this morning! Thank you. I was actually visiting my dad and answered the door to the Royal Mail man so I signed for it myself. I was able to sneak it home and into the wardrobe!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@BumbleB

I've sent you a PM re your parcel. 
Please can you confirm whether you have managed to sort out re delivery?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just done a quick tally up and as far as I know 18 parcels have been sent and received safely. We are just waiting for confirmation on @BumbleB 's and so far so good!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

To my SS's, I know you don't know who you are, mine might be a couple of days late but I promise you, you WILL get them!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think there will be 1 or 2 that might be just a little late this year...I know a few of the crafters are pushing it to get their stuff finished. If you happen to know you will miss the deadline for posting (next Fri) if you let me know I will make a note of it and warn your SSs in due course so they don't worry.


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

Collected 1 SS parcel today  x


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

I've not received mine yet, but really that's a good thing! I... Errhh the cats are way too curious to not prod at any secret parcels we might have


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Zephodi said:


> I've not received mine yet, but really that's a good thing! I... Errhh the cats are way too curious to not prod at any secret parcels we might have


Me neither, but it's the same for me! Millie and Milo are very curious and will be all over it ha ha xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BumbleB said:


> Collected 1 SS parcel today  x


Brilliant thank you BB xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Quick pic as I was cleaning out wardrobes and found a stash of stuff hidden away. Blue had to be shooed out as there is some good stuff. I had bought some extras for a rescue cat Willow who my friend had off Ivan's lovely rescue lady


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Today I had a note about an attempted parcel delivery. Either it's my SS, or it's a present for my sister and the delivery person decided not to leave it in the safe space included on the order on account of the weather.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Torin said:


> Today I had a note about an attempted parcel delivery. Either it's my SS, or it's a present for my sister and the delivery person decided not to leave it in the safe space included on the order on account of the weather.


@Torin I haven't been notified of dispatch yet..


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Ooh, I forgot you'd know that @huckybuck! To be honest it being a present for my sister is good because now I can start to feel more organised haha.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bumping up for a reminder to post here when you receive a parcel. There are at least 9 that I am expecting delivery of.


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Mine has arrived!! Thank you! Exciting! :Cat


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have received two mystery parcels which I assume are my SS! 

One says to open now and uncoil so I've had my dad do that and hide it from me and the monster.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Well this just turned up and judging from the smell and frantic reaction cat drugs are involved!


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

I think mine's here as well, just need to pick it up from the post office  How am I gonna cope not opening it for another 3 weeks?! I mean the CATS, how are the cats not going to cope?:Smuggrin


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oscar and I would like to say a big thank you to our SS , his parcel has arrived  I wasn't quick enough with the camera and he won't pose now as just back from vets but he had a walk all around , asked me to shake it for him  ( i said no!!) so he settled for sitting briefly and leaving his silverine pillow on top so I know it's his LOL
Beyond excitedxxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Azriel391 said:


> Oscar and I would like to say a big thank you to our SS , his parcel has arrived  I wasn't quick enough with the camera and he won't pose now as just back from vets but he had a walk all around , asked me to shake it for him  ( i said no!!) so he settled for sitting briefly and leaving his silverine pillow on top so I know it's his LOL
> Beyond excitedxxx
> View attachment 253516


That looks like a steamer trunk


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I love seeing all the parcels arriving!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> That looks like a steamer trunk


Lol doesn't it tho,inspected for clues @JaimeandBree where r u .... wondering If can take an outer layer off ... hmmmmmm


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Azriel391 said:


> Lol doesn't it tho,inspected for clues @JaimeandBree where r u .... wondering If can take an outer layer off ... hmmmmmm


Could be a reused box  could still have old labels on lol. I reckon whom ever sent it was wise to your sleuthing tho , it looks pretty well taped to me


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> Could be a reused box  could still have old labels on lol.I reckon whom ever sent it was wise to your sleuthing tho , it looks pretty well taped to me


super well taped !!!!! Professional hot stone heater box ...... wonders if beauty therapy is a clue ..... nOt stopped smiling yet


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Azriel391 said:


> super well taped !!!!! Professional hot stone heater box ...... wonders if beauty therapy is a clue ..... nOt stopped smiling yet


You have undressed it :Wideyed


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Lol doesn't it tho,inspected for clues @JaimeandBree where r u .... wondering If can take an outer layer off ... hmmmmmm


Knee deep in wrapping SS presents haha!!!!! Looks like you're doing a good job of unearthing clues already Sherlock!! 

Eeeek you've just reminded me how exciting it is working out all the clues


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> You have undressed it :Wideyed


Noooooo I haven't honest ..... just wondrin 


JaimeandBree said:


> Knee deep in wrapping SS presents haha!!!!! Looks like you're doing a good job of unearthing clues already Sherlock!!
> 
> Eeeek you've just reminded me how exciting it is working out all the clues


no clues but sooooo looking forward xx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm still awaiting 2 parcels. I'm actually really glad they're not here yet. The angst of looking at them for too long will kill me. (Oh...And the cats )


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

I was having a really bad day so I opened up the secret santa box which had arrived so I could squish the parcels and play the guessing game.

It was deliciously naughty and cheered me up no end.

I know,I know I may as well be 5!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Pear said:


> I was having a really bad day so I opened up the secret santa box which had arrived so I could squish the parcels and play the guessing game.
> 
> It was deliciously naughty and cheered me up no end.
> 
> I know,I know I may as well be 5!


Nooooo Pear! Seal it up again and leave it! Naughty naughty girl! Lol!


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

My OH said I was a very bad person! : p
However this is the worst form of temptation and everything is wrapped in pretty paper so it's not like I have opened a corner and peeked. *laughs*

The box has now been put on top of the freezer under our other gifts for the our animals and 6 month old nephew.

I have litually only started christmas shopping for the people I enjoy buying for my animals and small children.

In my family the tree and decorations don't go up until Christmas Eve so the fact I have even started shopping is an anomaly.


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

My mystery parcel turned out to be the outside tap cover I ordered and forgot about  Hopefully I get a few more days in Santa's good book!


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

The postie must have heard me as he showed up not long after that post with my SS parcel!  3 more weeks though, it's gonna be tough but I've ordered husboy to hide it somewhere when he gets home as I'll be at work :Cat


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

That is such a good idea I am going to give my parcel and the 2nd one when it arrives too my OH. He can take it too his flat in Southhampton where we are spending Christmas.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry I'm so late in posting, it has been a manic day at work!
Thank you so much to our Secret Santa, our delivery arrived today. When I got it home from work the boys had a good sniff round it but unfortunately I wasn't quick enough with my camera so I only managed to snap Suki rubbing his face all over it! Box is now stashed in the cupboard until Christmas Day, can't wait for them to see what's inside


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I think there are a few more still to arrive........ 

My kitties are looking forward to having a box to open, no matter what's inside it! I've told them it's going straight in the cupboard when it comes, though!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OK so we have at least 10 parcels in transit and another 15 at least that I have been notified might be a little late. I think a number of people are aiming to send on Saturday. Will update after the weekend.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

[QUOTE, KCTT]

I am almost ready to [post my outgoing S-S pressie].

I wish somebody'd told me how hard it is, to wrap & pack a cat S-S with a cat in the room.
At least I know the cat treats and gifts get my little diva's seal of approval 
/QUOTE
.
.
Just be sure all cats are present [no pun] & accounted for, OUTSIDE the box[es]
before it is / they are sealed... Shipping off one's kitty as a Secret Santa present
isn't the idea, LOL.
Secret Santa gifts are spozed to be _for _cats - not _"gifts *of* cats"_! :--D)
.
.
.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaay!!!!!! I am soooool excited!! This is what I'm most excited for on Christmas Day


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

I know it's a bit early to be talking about opening... But I am away again for Christmas this year and the babies will be looked after (4 times a day no less, can you tell I don't like leaving them?!) by our new cat sitter. We leave on 21st for Switzerland, so do I have permission to open before I go or shall I wait until I get back (1st Jan)? 

I will of course take photos and post on the opening thread. In fact, I guess I could kick the opening thread off the weekend before we go...?

Thanking you!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

LizzieandLoca said:


> I know it's a bit early to be talking about opening... But I am away again for Christmas this year and the babies will be looked after (4 times a day no less, can you tell I don't like leaving them?!) by our new cat sitter. We leave on 21st for Switzerland, so do I have permission to open before I go or shall I wait until I get back (1st Jan)?
> 
> I will of course take photos and post on the opening thread. In fact, I guess I could kick the opening thread off the weekend before we go...?
> 
> Thanking you!


I think it would be lovely if you kick off the opening thread hun! I'm sure there are others that need to open before Christmas. I'm happy with that if everyone else is x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> I think it would be lovely if you kick off the opening thread hun! I'm sure there are others that need to open before Christmas. I'm happy with that if everyone else is x


Sounds perfect to me!! I think there will be a few who need to post a few days before or xmas Eve etc....

I will leave it up to @LizzieandLoca to start it off on Saturday 19th????


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Yaaaaaaaay!!!!!! I am soooool excited!! This is what I'm most excited for on Christmas Day


What a fab idea to pop a couple of mice on the front!!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> What a fab idea to pop a couple of mice on the front!!!!


I thought they had been placed on there by the recipient to hide the addresses...


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Jesthar said:


> I thought they had been placed on there by the recipient to hide the addresses...


Haha yes that's right @Jesthar I placed them on there to cover the address!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I thought what a great idea and then wondered how they managed to stay on the package without falling off or being pinched lol!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I have missed a delivery from UPS today which I think might be one of my SS, so just in case anyone is worrying I will get my mum to collect it for me on Monday, unfortunately I won't be able to arrange it before then xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not to put a dampener on the thread  but I think everyone should be aware that I do have one problem with an SS who signed up to send 2 parcels but hasn't been seen on PF for a number of weeks. When I stated my concern they told me that they had sent their parcels that morning. This was over a week ago and as far as I'm aware they haven't yet been received. I have tried to contact the member by PM and email but have had no response :Banghead 

Unfortunately I have only managed to stop 1 parcel from being delivered to this member as I took their word that the parcels had indeed been sent  Sadly they have not updated this thread that they have received the other parcel which is an added disappointment.

I do have Plan B though  and this is being put into action tonight so everyone should still get their SS parcels though 2 more will be a little late!!! Unfortunately we will have to dip into the emergency fund to cover some of this.



Thank goodness for all those late parcels going out as it makes it much less obvious who is tangled up in the above


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Not to put a dampener on the thread  but I think everyone should be aware that I do have one problem with an SS who signed up to send 2 parcels but hasn't been seen on PF for a number of weeks. When I stated my concern they told me that they had sent their parcels that morning. This was over a week ago and as far as I'm aware they haven't yet been received. I have tried to contact the member by PM and email but have had no response :Banghead
> 
> Unfortunately I have only managed to stop 1 parcel from being delivered as I took their word that the parcels had indeed been sent  Sadly they have not updated this thread that they have received the other parcel which is an added disappointment.
> 
> ...


Oh no, what a shame . I hope there is a genuine reason for the lack of response, when you have tried so hard to get in touch. Please ask if you need anything from us x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you lovely - I think we can sort it ok - just a little bit concerned if I am jumping the gun and all might be ok but equally don't want to leave it any longer if not.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Thank you lovely - I think we can sort it ok - just a little bit concerned if I am jumping the gun and all might be ok but equally don't want to leave it any longer if not.


I do understand that you are worried about jumping the gun - not all of us have met in person and there's an awful lot of trust involved in this situation. I'm all for giving people the benefit of the doubt and you have tried all methods to contact - maybe one last nudge to ask them for their tracking information? I don't think many couriers take longer than 3 days. x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> I do understand that you are worried about jumping the gun - not all of us have met in person and there's an awful lot of trust involved in this situation. I'm all for giving people the benefit of the doubt and you have tried all methods to contact - maybe one last nudge to ask them for their tracking information? I don't think many couriers take longer than 3 days. x


Already asked for this  including how it was posted..even if 2nd class at least one should have got there by now I think. I am double checking with the recipients just in case though.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I am really disappointed to read the above. The rules were stated clearly at the start and are very fair. I do understand things happen outwith people's control sometimes but it will be very sad if the person has taken advantage of what should be a fun thing to do and even if they could no longer take part for whatever reason at least give you an honest explanation rather than just accept their parcel and not help you find the ones they sent if they really did send them! Disappointing. 
But well done to you @huckybuck and @sarahecp for being so organised! Xxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Not to put a dampener on the thread  but I think everyone should be aware that I do have one problem with an SS who signed up to send 2 parcels but hasn't been seen on PF for a number of weeks. When I stated my concern they told me that they had sent their parcels that morning. This was over a week ago and as far as I'm aware they haven't yet been received. I have tried to contact the member by PM and email but have had no response :Banghead
> 
> Unfortunately I have only managed to stop 1 parcel from being delivered as I took their word that the parcels had indeed been sent  Sadly they have not updated this thread that they have received the other parcel which is an added disappointment.
> 
> ...


We will get it sorted out HB. I'm just so glad that we had the emergency fund, that was a stroke of genius


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If they don't send at all, I think you should name and shame, as that's really, really not appropriate! I really feel for you, as it was a total nightmare for me when this happened last year! Glad you have a way around it.

I'm going off to Ireland very, very early this year, early on the 18th, so if mine are here, I may just beat L and L to the opening thread start up, although, equally, I may end up having to wait till boxing day to do it as I don't know how things will go in terms of plans etc.

If I can be of any help at all SS ladies, then do just give me a shout.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

carly87 said:


> *If they don't send at all, I think you should name and shame, as that's really, really not appropriate!* I really feel for you, as it was a total nightmare for me when this happened last year! Glad you have a way around it.
> 
> I'm going off to Ireland very, very early this year, early on the 18th, so if mine are here, I may just beat L and L to the opening thread start up, although, equally, I may end up having to wait till boxing day to do it as I don't know how things will go in terms of plans etc.
> 
> If I can be of any help at all SS ladies, then do just give me a shout.


I complete agree!  xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh that's such a shame  I too hope there is a genuine reason for this & that person is not trying to get something for nothing. It's very disappointing for that persons SS as well, thank goodness for the emergency fund. Don't feel bad that you couldn't stop that one parcel going out @huckybuck, I think we all would have given them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> .
> Just be sure all cats are present [no pun] & accounted for, OUTSIDE the box[es]
> before it is / they are sealed... Shipping off one's kitty as a Secret Santa present
> ...


Tipsy is all present and accounted for, she wouldn't sneak into a Secret Santa parcel when there will be a perfectly good Christmas tree to destroy at home within the next couple of days


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh @huckybuck sorry that this has got messy for you it all seemed to be going like clockwork thanks to your brilliant organisational skills, good job you had a plan B all along x


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I think mine was attempted to be delivered, but I've been away for a few days (funeral...) so missed it. I'm not due any other parcels to be delivered unlike the other day hehe. Hopefully I'll be in when they try again


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Don't worry @huckybuck - with all the will in the world there can always be something that goes wrong 
There is still plenty of time, perhaps they forgot and were too embarrassed to say so? Fingers crossed their recipients will post a received message soon.
However if not, I agree with @carly87 - name and shame.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

The thing is, if there was a genuine issue and they had come forward to our fantastic organisers it could have all been sorted and nobody would have minded. Keeping quiet and hoping it will go away will never solve anything, and frankly its selfish. 

I can't imagine how guilty I would feel if a wonderful parcel arrived and I hadn't posted anything.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

No need to name and shame. It wasn't difficult for me to work out who it is. Very, very disappointing. :Grumpy


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> No need to name and shame. It wasn't difficult for me to work out who it is. Very, very disappointing. :Grumpy


I must be a bit dim then cos I haven't got a clue!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

daisysmama said:


> I must be a bit dim then cos I haven't got a clue!


Same, although I blame my now addled pregnancy brain!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I had a quick look at the list of participants. The rules were that we had to post regularly on cat chat and one name was unfamiliar.
Hope it gets sorted and the person has a genuine excuse and can maybe post late.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

You know what though the majority of us on here have a genuine affinity towards each other's cats and really do care about them and each other which makes us sad when we see this kind of immoral behaviour. 
This person has not shown any thought to anyone other than themselves and on Xmas day they will feel guilty opening their own cats present and unlike the rest of us wont be able to share their cats joy on the PF opening thread knowing they were dishonest and have let good kind people, and their cats (who may not have had a present to open if it wasn't for the back up plan) down. On the positive side if they have a genuine reason please do come forward now and don't leave it so it can be sorted!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

M14 is right the rules about posting were crystal clear and what makes this more disappointing is everyone who signed up swore blind that they would stick to the rules and were genuine and there were a couple of unfamiliar names who were allowed to join on the strength of those promises.

As I said on the other thread, if there is a genuine reason then people would understand but if the current lack of communication continues there is no alternative but to kick plan B into action to avoid disappointment.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Some good news! OH just said and said she thinks one of our SS parcels has arrived!!! Yay!!!!!  Il take a pic of the box when she gets home!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I'm really still hoping there will be a genuine excuse and the parcels will still get sent arrive (if that's the case I will feel incredibly guilty about stopping the 2nd one but will do everything I can to sort something out and rectify) and if either of the recipients end up with more parcels than they signed up for I really don't mind as they are 2 VERY lovely members!!!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Mine is here! Copying @loroll1991 with address-hiding hehe. The other 90% of my parcel appears to be brown tape, which is clever given the horrible weather, but which means actually getting into it when the time comes might be a challenge!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope the person in question is just running late, it is a busy time of year for all of us. At least mine has arrived now...


As you can see from the hopefully-soon uploaded pic, I have added the name of our newest member of our furry family, Timmy our no-longer stray kitten!


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the SS issue. I hope it all gets sorted! I'd be happy to donate some money to the pot if it helps x

On a brighter note, just had a delivery!!! A secret Santa packet is here. Unfortunately the kittens aren't as excited as I am. They wouldn't get up from their nap to get in the picture :Shifty








Here it is under the tree!! 20 more days to wait


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

My three are fine with the tree but won't leave the parcels alone... There must be something very nice inside them all because when I put them under our tree, Maddie kept trying to chew the tape! Evie kept digging at the boxes and Gizmo just licked them :Hilarious The parcels have been hidden out of the reach of my three now, it's odd because they were fine with the presents under the tree last year... they are going crazy just for the boxes this year, maybe they know it's for them, lol! :Hilarious

19 days and counting... I'm hoping to open ours Christmas eve because I won't be around on Christmas day. Hopefully my SS's won't mind!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oooh parcels arriving hurray!!

Well I've had a quick tally up - we should have 68 parcels in total.

There are still 14 parcels that I'm awaiting confirmation of delivery - here or by email (I know they've been sent)

There are 20 late that I know have't yet been sent yet and these are hoping to go out Mon or Tues.

We have had 31 delivered safely.. (including Carly's whish has made her blub..she said she can feel ribbons and bows and she even thinks her card might be brail though she hasn't opened it yet).

So I am 3 parcels unsure about (not notified of sent or received) not inc the problem ones. I ill be notifying the SSs who I haven"t heard from today just to double check whether they have sent yet or not.

Phew!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@huckybuck Well Done and thank you!! You deserve a nice glass of something nice and to put your feet up!!! X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @huckybuck Well Done and thank you!! You deserve a nice glass of something nice and to put your feet up!!! X


I'd love to..but it's O/H's Christmas work party this evening and DREADING it!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Hucky Oh bless you!  Maybe it will be fun though!  We were invited to a Xmas party tonight but I don't do big parties and I'm still on the sofa! great excuse!! Lol!!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@huckybuck @popcornsmum I bet you aren't wearing pj's at the moment though?


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> @huckybuck @popcornsmum I bet you aren't wearing pj's at the moment though?


I am  I am officially hiding from all the severe weather warnings we have in place up here. Christmas 24 is on, Tipsy is on the back of the sofa and we are as happy as can be. Do have a 6.30 start tomorrow though which I am dreading.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

To mischief's ss .







I've been told your posting late . That's oober fine . Don't worry.We are very grateful to you for all the effort your putting in x


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't blame you @KCTT. I braved the wind this morning like a fool and went Christmas shopping in town. You have to get there before 8.30 to get a parking space so I left in the dark. Home at 2pm and straight for the PJs! Both cats are with mummy on the sofa now and we love it! Trimmings going up tomorrow. Really windy in East Anglia, are you in Scotland? Stay safe x


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> I don't blame you @KCTT. I braved the wind this morning like a fool and went Christmas shopping in town. You have to get there before 8.30 to get a parking space so I left in the dark. Home at 2pm and straight for the PJs! Both cats are with mummy on the sofa now and we love it! Trimmings going up tomorrow. Really windy in East Anglia, are you in Scotland? Stay safe x


No just outside Chester so we are getting it mild compared to those further North meant to start properly in the next hour or so according to the weather forecast.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

In PJs atm lol but got to get my glad rags on soon :-(


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh very nice part of the world, I've been to Chester and it's lovely. Batten down the hatches and stay in the warm and dry


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Ali71 said:


> @huckybuck @popcornsmum I bet you aren't wearing pj's at the moment though?


Ermmmm.......!!! I've not been out of them since Tuesday! Lol! (Well different pairs!!) and I'm watching Polar Express! I've spent the week watching the Movie Mix and Channel 5 Xmas movies!! Oh and Popcorn is on the sofa duvet with me!  
We don't even have any winter weather atm except it was super windy last night!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> In PJs atm lol but got to get my glad rags on soon :-(


I'm sure you'll enjoy it when you get there - although I admit I am a total homebody at heart and hate turning out on winter evenings!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh I forgot to post this earlier but look at my Xmas card from Popcorn which OH gave me this morn! Quite appropriate I think! Lol!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Ermmmm.......!!! I've not been out of them since Tuesday! Lol! (Well different pairs!!) and I'm watching Polar Express! I've spent the week watching the Movie Mix and Channel 5 Xmas movies!! Oh and Popcorn is on the sofa duvet with me!
> We don't even have any winter weather atm except it was super windy last night!


Can't beat a bit of cat sofa time! Hope she's doing ok


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Weather up here in Yorkshire is horrendous. Cumbria has been hit the worst I think 
Jamas, polar express, hot chocolate (for the kids) and baileys (for mummy) us how we're rolling this afternoon. Hubby had his work Xmas do last night and I had to retrieve him from the sofa fully clothed at 7am!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Also still in pjs  I've been running about all day trying to get some overdue housework done! Can't believe what the time is. I need to go to the shops now and get something for dinner or I will have 4 starving children screaming at me.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ali71 said:


> I'm sure you'll enjoy it when you get there - although I admit I am a total homebody at heart and hate turning out on winter evenings!


I also dread nights out, I much prefer nights in sat in front of the tele all cosy  I always a nice time when I get there though, it's just usually the thought that puts me off  hope you have a nice evening @huckybuck .


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

PJ day here as well  Must do some sewing and crochet soon though - but no dressing required for that! 

The cats have been out and come back moaning about how the wind is playing havoc with their fur (Charlie is definitely taking the mick with that, as she is a DSH! ), and have now settled for snoozing on the back of the sofa and sitting on the windowsill watching the wind tossing the outside world around.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

daisysmama said:


> Weather up here in Yorkshire is horrendous. Cumbria has been hit the worst I think
> Jamas, polar express, hor chocolate (for the kids) and baileys (for mummy) us how we're rolling this afternoon. Hubby had his work Xmas do last night and I had to retrieve him from the sofa fully clothed at 7am!


I don't know about Cumbria specifically, but Yorkshire today and the Northumbrian Borders yesterday/ Thursday were awful in terms of both flooding (fields, but also practically impassable roads) and wind. I am proudly still in my PJs today


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> You know what though the majority of us on here have a genuine affinity towards each other's cats and really do care about them and each other which makes us sad when we see this kind of immoral behaviour.
> This person has not shown any thought to anyone other than themselves and on Xmas day they will feel guilty opening their own cats present and unlike the rest of us wont be able to share their cats joy on the PF opening thread knowing they were dishonest and have let good kind people, and their cats (who may not have had a present to open if it wasn't for the back up plan) down. On the positive side if they have a genuine reason please do come forward now and don't leave it so it can be sorted!


The sad thing is though that if this was deliberate and I do think it has been (I hope I'm wrong) then anyone who could do this won't feel guilty.
The missing parcel will be replaced and will be filled with all the love of the CC gang. I think that no one could have thought that she would do this as she was so adamant.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one then! Hoping for my complete PJ day tomorrow. Yes, have a lovely time @huckybuck, strut your stuff in your Laboutins :Kiss


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Torin said:


> I don't know about Cumbria specifically, but Yorkshire today and the Northumbrian Borders yesterday/ Thursday were awful in terms of both flooding (fields, but also practically impassable roads) and wind. I am proudly still in my PJs today


I just looked at the weather news for Cumbira  But then I looked at the journey we drove home last night and there's about 5 severe warnings/ some evacuations along that route now too....

*goes to snuggle Flicka*


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Have a lovely time tonight @huckybuck - let your hair down and paaaarty!!! 
I had my works do last night so feeling a bit hungover today. However I had a voucher for my birthday last year for a beauty salon and I've just come home from having my very first facial! OMG I loved it! My skin feels fantastic and I feel relaxed.
Now at home in a onesie glad I'm now in for the night.
I hope you guys up north are staying safe in the awful weather.
I'm loving reading about everyone's day! Keep em coming! xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Torin said:


> I just looked at the weather news for Cumbira  But then I looked at the journey we drove home last night and there's about 5 severe warnings/ some evacuations along that route now too....
> 
> *goes to snuggle Flicka*


Looks bad doesn't it? 
Thankful that we live on top of a hill!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

mudgekin said:


> The sad thing is though that if this was deliberate and I do think it has been (I hope I'm wrong) then anyone who could do this won't feel guilty.
> The missing parcel will be replaced and will be filled with all the love of the CC gang. I think that no one could have thought that she would do this as she was so adamant.


I agree 
If it's who I think it is, she was desperate to join in.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well @moggie14 you did say you liked hearing about people's days, we've just had our second random caller in 2 days at our front door, very kindly informing us that one of the calfs (ves?) from the field behind us has escaped and is standing in the road and can we help? The first mercy dash we did was about 10pm on Thursday night in the wind and rain, we live on a country lane so no lighting whatsoever. Managed to shoo him back into the field. Today we weren't quite as successful, and he legged it down the road. Fortunately I managed to flag the farmer down and send him after the calf. He's very cute (calf) but I'm worried he will come to harm. And yes I did change out of my PJs. He looks like this...


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Eek what a gorgeous little dude he is! 
Sounds like you have had an eventful few days. Shame the farmer wasn't cute too :Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww that little calf is gorgeous!!!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> I agree
> If it's who I think it is, she was desperate to join in.


Now that I'm a bit more clued up I think the same as you. If I remember rightly, she gave tons of reassurance that she was going to stick around and post lots and I think HB was quite clear on the rules etc. *sigh*


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've spent most of the day in my pjs, had to go to the vets this morning to get some meds then came back & got the Christmas decorations down from the loft. Rodney got very excited by all the boxes & started tearing around & shrieking which was all very funny. Then I had another trip to the vets for more meds & have now finished putting up the rest of the decs. I'm just waiting for my sister to get home so can we finish the tree. Oh & I made some mince pies


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Can someone clue me in pretty please?

Just want to say a massive, massive thank you to my SS! The parcels were really beautifully wrapped, lots of ribbon and bows for me to get my grubby mitts all over, and lovely little decorations on of of the boxes htat I can actually feel! Even the card has braille on it I think!

Couldn't have come at a better time as things are, well, let's go with interesting for me at the moment. Feeling a bit blue, so thinking of the effort that someone has quite obviously put in for my gift was really, really lovely. Thank you so much whoever you are! I'm hoping that after Christmas you might reveal yourself so I can say a proper thank you, as I can't use post mark etc for clues. Also hoping there's a big fat clue in the card so I can work it out!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@moggie14 sadly not! Jolly fellow and very grateful for us trying to help. He is trying to catch all the cows to put them away for the winter, so we'll have to wait till the Spring to have company while I hang the washing out


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

IT'S HERE!!
Thank you so much to our Secret Santa! It was here waiting for me after I got home from seeing Father Christmas with my little cousins today 










A big thank you from all the girls  xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

We have the first of our parcels!!!! Thank you SOOO much to our lovely SS for our large box!!! Popcorn was very interested as you can see and we hopefully will get a tree tomorrow and Popcorns will be the only present underneath!  Oh and I have started decorating as felt a little better this afternoon! Yay! Christmas is coming!!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have just been on happy days site and it was lovely to see a few fellow pusscats I recognise. Guess what my two will be getting in the new year. X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

KCTT said:


> No just outside Chester so we are getting it mild compared to those further North meant to start properly in the next hour or so according to the weather forecast.[/QUOTE
> 
> You are about 25 mins away from us on the m56. It is blowy here across the fields.
> Hope everyone is tucked up safe tonight x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

It's great to be involved with SS and we have throughly enjoyed our messages and sneaky clue finding. It's lovely to read everyone's excitement for their cats.

X


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

The wind is certainly starting to pick up @bluecordelia Tipsy and I haven't moved from the sofa all day not entirely proud of that but sometimes its nice to have a lazy day. Hope its not too bad where you are x


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

The suspense is killing me  I just want to look for a clue, but I know there's no such thing as just having 1 quick peek! At least I'll be busy dyeing my hair tomorrow (and probably a few nosy kitties at that) so I won't have time to wittle, plus I don't know where hubby has hidden the parcel.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I've taken our presents out of the box - they're wrapped in really pretty paper. Can't wait to open them. 

I went out shopping this morning but have stayed in since. It's horrible out there. The house opposite have lost slates, I hope mine are okay.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ali71 said:


> Well @moggie14 you did say you liked hearing about people's days, we've just had our second random caller in 2 days at our front door, very kindly informing us that one of the calfs (ves?) from the field behind us has escaped and is standing in the road and can we help? The first mercy dash we did was about 10pm on Thursday night in the wind and rain, we live on a country lane so no lighting whatsoever. Managed to shoo him back into the field. Today we weren't quite as successful, and he legged it down the road. Fortunately I managed to flag the farmer down and send him after the calf. He's very cute (calf) but I'm worried he will come to harm. And yes I did change out of my PJs. He looks like this...
> 
> View attachment 253797


Oh he is sooo cute! I wonder if I could have a pet calf


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

At least it's dry here. The skip in the garden aka the big muddy bit has lost a few bits. If anyone sees quarter of a white bath floating in the canal then yes it is mine. 

We are cleaning and ironing. Today was the stress of picking carpet and floorings. Hope everyone ok x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@bluecordelia oh dear!! I hope the house is coming along well, I use to love picking carpets! I like the smell!! 
We are lucky and have no bad weather up in Northern Scotland but because of the flooding I think the trains are cancelled.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @bluecordelia oh dear!! I hope the house is coming along well, I use to love picking carpets! I like the smell!!
> We are lucky and have no bad weather up in Northern Scotland but because of the flooding I think the trains are cancelled.


It's bad here Hun!! Scenes from the Wizard of Oz I just saw a greenie pole sail past my window lol!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> It's bad here Hun!! Scenes from the Wizard of Oz I just saw a greenie pole sail past my window lol!!!


Lol! I may have just had to google a greenie pole!!!! I'm still getting to grips with Doric!  But gosh that is bad!! There's nothing here apart from a tiny bit of rain! It was so windy last night tho Popcorn was freaking out bless her! Hope J&B are all cosy?!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Lol! I may have just had to google a greenie pole!!!! I'm still getting to grips with Doric!  But gosh that is bad!! There's nothing here apart from a tiny bit of rain! It was so windy last night tho Popcorn was freaking out bless her! Hope J&B are all cosy?!


They are although Jaime does get a bit spooked by the wind particularly during the night when everything else is quiet.

Chuckling at you Googling greenie pole I keep forgetting you're not a native!!! Mind you come to think of it maybe "greenie" is just a Dundee thing!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> They are although Jaime does get a bit spooked by the wind particularly during the night when everything else is quiet.
> 
> Chuckling at you Googling greenie pole I keep forgetting you're not a native!!! Mind you come to think of it maybe "greenie" is just a Dundee thing!


Aww bless Jaime! That was Popcorns prob last night!

Yep defo not a native with this accent!  On google it said "Retro Dundee in the 60s" when talking about a greenie!!!! Hahaha! I can understand most Dundee folk and It's only taken me 3 years to understand my inlaws who speak Doric permanently!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Oh gosh, Doric. I went to uni in Aberdeen and spent so much of my time smiling and nodding at older people who spoke nothing else.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> It's bad here Hun!! Scenes from the Wizard of Oz I just saw a greenie pole sail past my window lol!!!


Also no idea what a greenie pole is? Is it safe to google it?  I've had some unintential shockers come up on google which have been nothing like what I googled haha!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

JTK79 said:


> Also no idea what a greenie pole is? Is it safe to google it?  I've had some unintential shockers come up on google which have been nothing like what I googled haha!


Hahaha!! It's quite safe 

In Dundee, a "greenie" is the back drying green in a block of flats or houses. Now when I said "greenie pole" I meant the big long wooden pole you use to prop up the washing line, though on checking Google it says the greenie pole is the metal pole in the ground that the washing lines are attached to, it wasn't one of them which landed in the front garden lol!!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Greenies pole is a clothes prop to me!

Ivan is a bit bah humbug today. The head gear is in his claws x


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

We call it a prop in Yorkshire. Although I have a whurligig now so a prop is not required!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww bless Ivan!!!! He's so cute holding his headband!!!!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Secret Santa by Rosemary Moore, on Flickr


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Awww bless Ivan!!!! He's so cute holding his headband!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Those new improved claws are definitely not cute!! X


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

A parcel has arrived for me at work today addressed to <firstname> 'Jesthar' <lastname> - so I have al my parcels now!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I believe parcel 2 has arrived at OH work today but she doesn't work Mon so we will get it tomorrow and il take a pic! ooh it's CHRISTMAS!!!!! 
On another subject we volunteered this morning for a charity sorting donated Xmas pressies for 6000 local children who would otherwise not get anything and my god it was eye opening!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't want to spoil anyone's Secret Santa fun but can you be careful when posting pictures of your parcels with the name and address showing - please remember this is a public forum and could be accessed by anyone


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm in luck today...
I literally just got in the door, ran the Hoover over and as I switched it off there was a knock at the door...
SS parcel number 2!! It's like they knew exactly when to deliver 

































The kits are very excited!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

SS alert! Thanks for my parcel, arrived safe and sound! :Shamefullyembarrased

Had to leave it at work tonight as I had too much to carry, so haven't captured Bagpuss's reaction yet, but I'll be sure to let you know tmrw!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh look what we have here then? Mika has claimed it as his whatever it may be! 

Although what's going on it that photo I don't know, his bum looks ENORMOUS!!!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

oliviarussian said:


> Oh look what we have here then? Mika has claimed it as his whatever it may be!
> 
> Although what's going on it that photo I don't know, his bum looks ENORMOUS!!!!!
> View attachment 254045


Haha! "Does my bum look big on this ?"


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> Oh look what we have here then? Mika has claimed it as his whatever it may be!
> 
> Although what's going on it that photo I don't know, his bum looks ENORMOUS!!!!!
> View attachment 254045


http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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









http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL :Smuggrin :Smuggrin :Smuggrin


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mine are here  bea started going mad so there must be something that smells nice to her in there


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

What do you mean I can't open it now!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg ! I just did not see it at first . Lol


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I love how all the cats know that the boxes are for them, although I guess cats think every box that arrives in the post is for them, hehe! 
I can't wait to see everyone's kitties enjoying their goodies on the opening thread, it's not long now! :Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just had a tally up...

As far as I am aware there are 14 parcels awaiting delivery confirmation (please can you email if possible rather than PM as I'm getting myself in a pickle lol)

There are 13 awaiting confirmation of posting (again please email if possible as soon as you have sent)

Phew!!!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Eeeeeeee another package came for us!! We've been well and truly spoilt, thank you to our SS!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Got home tonight to find a note through our door from Hermes, a parcel had been left outside our front door  luckily enough it was hidden by the motorbike. So that is our 2nd & last SS parcel to arrive now getting very excited for Christmas.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Popcorn has been sat on her box now all evening!!! She's very intrigued by it and knows it's hers!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope nobody falls foul of this situation
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-35037791


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

cava14 una said:


> Hope nobody falls foul of this situation
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-35037791


That is hysterical!!!

"A Royal Mail spokeswomen said the group delivers many items to animals at households and businesses around the UK" - that's PF SS that is!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

On a serious note I do always include the human name too to avoid this situation 

ETA I wonder if they would accept Anibase registration certificates as ID...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Another parcel arrived today, so that's both mine here now! 

Sorry, no photo yet, couldn't carry it home as not enough hands!

Thanks SS!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oooh we've got one!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Woo hoo, we have a live one!!! J&B are very excited!!!

Ooooh look, this is addressed to us!!










I don't think this will fit under the tree mum!









I'll just have to sit here and guard it until Christmas then !










Thank you sooooo much SS!! We can't wait to open it 

I think I've also missed our other SS today, looks from the delivery slip like they will reattempt tomorrow, so watch this space!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Look at Little H claiming it!!! So cute!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww and Jaime and Bree!! Bless them!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If anyone has tips on Iphone photos not coming out sideways please can they let me know - other than loading them onto comp first - sorry if my SS gets a crick xx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> If anyone has tips on Iphone photos not coming out sideways please can they let me know - other than loading them onto comp first - sorry if my SS gets a crick xx


With IPhones, if you know that you're going to post the pictures on the forum, always take them landscape. Failing that, crop it square


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

One package for Pooh so far, I already posted the pic and it was sideways if I remember well


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sooooo exciting everyone receiving their parcels  

16 more sleeps  



huckybuck said:


> If anyone has tips on Iphone photos not coming out sideways please can they let me know - other than loading them onto comp first - sorry if my SS gets a crick xx


From my iPhone I Edit, click Crop and then Rotate   sometimes it doesn't save so I crop a wee bit off then save.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I received a message today from HB, telling me I could open the box from our SS as there was something inside for our tree  

Soooo excited  

I've opened the box to find a package with these beautiful little stockings  

























So lovely and thoughtful of our SS, thank you soooo much  xxxx I love them, all the colours are just purrfect for all of us and my favourite colours on mine too   I got a bit emotional and blubbed  stopped and blubbed again 

Thank you SS xxxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> If anyone has tips on Iphone photos not coming out sideways please can they let me know - other than loading them onto comp first - sorry if my SS gets a crick xx


I rotate everything, rotate 90 degrees, save, then rotate all the way round til it's the right way up, save and it uploads fine! Such a faff!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> I received a message today from HB, telling me I could open the box from our SS as there was something inside for our tree
> 
> Soooo excited
> 
> ...


That's so lovely!


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

sarahecp said:


> I received a message today from HB, telling me I could open the box from our SS as there was something inside for our tree
> 
> Soooo excited
> 
> ...


That's so so nice! Wow!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> I received a message today from HB, telling me I could open the box from our SS as there was something inside for our tree
> 
> Soooo excited
> 
> ...


That's such a lovely idea!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Yay!! Popcorn get her 2nd parcel thank you so so much to our SS!!!! Xxx This one has had to go up in the cupboard as Popcorn has a penchant for chewing plastic!!! (Although she will no doubt seek it out and chew it! I swear this cat can smell plastic a mile away!!)


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

[QUarahecp, post: 1064396010, member: 1292836"]I received a message today from HB, telling me I could open the box from our SS as there was something inside for our tree  

Soooo excited  

I've opened the box to find a package with these beautiful little stockings  
View attachment 254117

View attachment 254118

View attachment 254119


So lovely and thoughtful of our SS, thank you soooo much  xxxx I love them, all the colours are just purrfect for all of us and my favourite colours on mine too   I got a bit emotional and blubbed  stopped and blubbed again 

Thank you SS xxxx[/QUOTE]
Oh they're lovely Sarah , what a talented and thoughtful SS


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Such beautiful stockings @sarah they really are lovely, you have a veery thoughtful SS there xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@sarah the little stockings are adorable Hun, what a lovely touch! Well done to your SS :Happy


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Phoebe's SS parcel has arrived, unfortunately there was noone home, so it's at the delivery office and I'll not be able to pick it up until Saturday as work is manic atm <14h day tomorrow, 16h on Thursday...>. Could our SS please let @huckybuck know if the box is really big? Seeing the size of some parcels I'm a bit scared as I'll be going on a bus and will need to walk a fair bit home with it... If I know it's huge I might beg a lift with my Dad


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

After permission from HB control we have opened our first box... I am really touched. 





















Thank you. I am feeling that this SS is an arty person as the writing is similiar to my friends who are artists and musicians!!! We are considering our options currently and will post a pic soon. Xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Blue has had her stocking hidden.


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Those stockings are the absolute sweetest! This SS is so thoughtful. How lovely!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

GASP Santa is a secret knitter, they're lovely @bluecordelia  another v talented SS


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I think hanging our little stockings will be too much temptation! I will get an arty branch on Saturday to hang them from on high. Sorry that my photos are upside down x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

sarahecp said:


> I received a message today from HB, telling me I could open the box from our SS as there was something inside for our tree
> 
> Soooo excited
> 
> ...


Wow!! that is fantastic and such a lovely idea  I really want to open my boxes but I am too scared in case anything isn't wrapped and M&M find them and rip them open! xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> [QUarahecp, post: 1064396010, member: 1292836"]I received a message today from HB, telling me I could open the box from our SS as there was something inside for our tree
> 
> Soooo excited
> 
> ...


Oh they're lovely Sarah , what a talented and thoughtful SS[/QUOTE]

SS must have tiny fingers and baby knitting needles. I guess Sarahs and my house will have those stockings up every year for a long long time. X


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

bluecordelia said:


> Oh they're lovely Sarah , what a talented and thoughtful SS


SS must have tiny fingers and baby knitting needles. I guess Sarahs and my house will have those stockings up every year for a long long time. X[/QUOTE]

They are really lovely aren't they   yes! a talented and very thoughtful SS we have  

I keep looking at them on the tree with a big smile on my face :Happy :Happy

Most defiantly will be hanging them for many many many years   xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Those stockings are so lovely, you both have a very thoughtful SS :Happy


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Such beautiful stockings @sarah they really are lovely, you have a veery thoughtful SS there xx





JaimeandBree said:


> @sarah the little stockings are adorable Hun, what a lovely touch! Well done to your SS :Happy


@huckybuck and @JaimeandBree think it's @sarahecp you're after


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Wow!! that is fantastic and such a lovely idea  I really want to open my boxes but I am too scared in case anything isn't wrapped and M&M find them and rip them open! xx


You are allowed to open your box and put your presents under the tree xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> @huckybuck and @JaimeandBree think it's @sarahecp you're after


Gosh I keep doing that lol!! A random Sarah will probably turn up shortly and wonder what on earth we want her for!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Well Popcorn sniffed out her SS plastic bag at midnight, had opened the wardrobe and sat in there chewing the corner!! We may have to open it to remove the bag!!!  She's very keen and I don't think she can wait til Xmas!!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

How come some parcels have already been opened? I thought we were supposed to wait. I'm gonna open mine tonight then.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Britt said:


> How come some parcels have already been opened? I thought we were supposed to wait. I'm gonna open mine tonight then.


I think some have only been opening the outside Britt, not the contents. I'd ask @huckybuck to see if you can open the outside incase the clues are there or things aren't wrapped!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> How come some parcels have already been opened? I thought we were supposed to wait. I'm gonna open mine tonight then.


 There were a couple of parcels from the same SS where the directions were to open the parcel and open the package with the little stockings as the SS wanted these to be hung on the tree for Christmas Eve, but the rest of parcel hasn't been opened. Everyone else is waiting as normal


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

We had a delivery yesterday and I picked up another parcel from the sorting office today (of course Mr postie came when I was at the sorting office so I missed another delivery, hehe!)
Thank you so much to my SS, the cats and I are ever so excited!!
















:Cat


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Britt I think they only opened something they were told to because I think they are tree decorations so they get use out of them before Xmas maybe?! No one has opened their presents to my knowledge and most will wait til Xmas day or maybe a bit before if folk are going away but aren't you in London for Xmas so will be opening Poohs before you go??


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Not many sleeps now!!!!!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Aww what pretty little stockings


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Not many sleeps now!!!!!
> View attachment 254168


Ooh not long now!

Really looking forward to seeing everyone's kitties unwrapping their presents in the opening thread :Cat


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @Britt I think they only opened something they were told to because I think they are tree decorations so they get use out of them before Xmas maybe?! No one has opened their presents to my knowledge and most will wait til Xmas day or maybe a bit before if folk are going away but aren't you in London for Xmas so will be opening Poohs before you go??


I will be back in Belgium on the 26th. I will open it when I get back


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Britt aww that'll be something exciting to look forward to on Boxing Day!  And you get to see all the lights in London! I miss London at Xmas!


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

Just been to my parents and been given a second big huge box addressed to Rex


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @Britt aww that'll be something exciting to look forward to on Boxing Day!  And you get to see all the lights in London! I miss London at Xmas!


You used to live there? I love London, I keep going back there. I like the Hyde Park Christmas market and the foods at Fortnum and Mason


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I've just had a knock at the door and received a SS parcel with instructions to open the packaging and read the clue...








Thank you so much @huckybuck and to my Secret Santas who've sent parcels to my little gang, I got a little emotional and had a little blub! 
This forum is just such a wonderful place full of such kind people, I feel so lucky to be part of such a great community xxxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> I've just had a knock at the door and received a SS parcel with instructions to open the packaging and read the clue...
> View attachment 254174
> 
> Thank you so much @huckybuck and to my Secret Santas who've sent parcels to my little gang, I got a little emotional and had a little blub!
> This forum is just such a wonderful place full of such kind people, I feel so lucky to be part of such a great community xxxx


Aww, that's so lovely @Dumpling. It's going to be so exciting seeing what you got

Xxxxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Woooooot

Our girls parcel arrived today. I'm so excited. The girls did their usual trick of sleeping all through it and I managed to hide it is one of the wardrobe. I can't risk Skye even seeing it or she sill have the wrapping destroyed. I had to hide last years as she almost burrowed through it with her Sister.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Britt said:


> I will be back in Belgium on the 26th. I will open it when I get back [/QUO
> 
> Huckbuck sent me a message that our SS wanted us to open box. I haven't touched the presents or card apart from the envelope that had instructions on x


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a parcel to collect from sorting office so whiskers crossed it's SS:Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> I've just had a knock at the door and received a SS parcel with instructions to open the packaging and read the clue...
> View attachment 254174
> 
> Thank you so much @huckybuck and to my Secret Santas who've sent parcels to my little gang, I got a little emotional and had a little blub!
> This forum is just such a wonderful place full of such kind people, I feel so lucky to be part of such a great community xxxx


I can't wait to see you trying to work them all out lol!!

Glad it's worked out in the end...you should have 8 parcels in total Dumpling xxxx


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

8??? Omg lol!!! Deffinitley a Merry Christmas in your house hehe. I thought we was only aloud to send one or two. Or was we allowed to send more? I'm gutted I only opted to send one parcel. Next year I'm doing more! 
I literally cannot wait until the opening thread!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Blue-BearUK said:


> 8??? Omg lol!!! Deffinitley a Merry Christmas in your house hehe. I thought we was only aloud to send one or two. Or was we allowed to send more? I'm gutted I only opted to send one parcel. Next year I'm doing more!
> I literally cannot wait until the opening thread!!


It was a bit of a special one for Dumpling so we had an exception to the rule on this occasion. It is normally just the 2 maximum!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> You are allowed to open your box and put your presents under the tree xx


Yaaaaaay thank you!! I am going to give it a go and hope M&M don't try to pinch them  xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

My little @sarahecp Elf and I have just been having a tally up.

There are a few parcels out there awaiting confirmation of delivery...these have been posted in the last few days apart from Britt's which was a week ago (with the exception of the awol SSs).

So we just have 3 Secret Santas left to do their posting..they are each doing 2 parcels =6
+ 9 in transit if we've done our sums correctly
So that's 15 parcels left to account for... (not inc Dumplings other couple)

feeling pretty chuffed so far!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad it;s all going to plan HB :Cat Great organisation


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you @huckybuck and your able elf @sarahecp xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Well done and thank you to both of you! Xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Today I had a delivery. It was massive and I got all excited , then the postie said " would you mind taking this in for next door?" I was like :Shifty" sure " lol . When next door came to get it she was more excited than me to see it , long awaited dresses from Pakistan apparently . Never mind our time will come lol


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, JTK79

Oh, he is so-o-o cute! I wonder if I could have a pet calf... 
.
.
Errm, just as a practical consideration, LOL - do U have a pasture that's got
good grazing, yr-round? If not, he'll need good hay, silage, vegetable & fruit
waste [peels, cores, & other inedibles, such as grape-stems & banana peels].
.
U also might want to consider his mature size: he's a Scotch Highland bull calf.
At 2 to 3-YO, he'll be about 2,280# - slightly over a "long tonne" [2,200# or
1K kg]. That's not a very convenient size for sharing a sofa.
In fact, if U've got a basement or are on any floor above ground-level, i'd worry
he would go clean thru the floorboards & plummet.
Sire in the foreground, dam in the mid, calf under her nose:

.
.
.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I can't wait to see you trying to work them all out lol!!
> 
> Glad it's worked out in the end...you should have 8 parcels in total Dumpling xxxx


There are going to be some very spoilt cats in this house this Christmas! I just tried putting the parcels under tree, but I've had to pop them in the spare room as Hector wanted start opening them all a bit early  he's such a cheeky monkey!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> There are going to be some very spoilt cats in this house this Christmas! I just tried putting the parcels under tree, but I've had to pop them in the spare room as Hector wanted start opening them all a bit early  he's such a cheeky monkey!


I think Hector just thinks there are so many parcels he'll have to get a head start on opening them, clever boy!


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

I so wish my cats had even a small response too kitty herbs.
My parcel that has arrived was sitting on the freezer and they had absolutely no response too it (sorry to my secret santa but i did issues a pre warning about there lack of addictions!)

Then the other night i was in bed and could here this noise i knew it was Tonky and thought oooo wonderful she is being nosey with a specific smelly item i bought for my secret Santas supposedly super potent (my lot missed the memo four of these things were sitting on the side for a week).

....No, Tonky has developed a enjoyment of trying to eat plastic so was trying to eat the packaging of the cat tent from zooplus which i purchased for the ferrets.

This evening i hear something odd in my bedside table i look down too two little yellow eyes peeking at me.
Tonky cat is inside the bedside table on the top shelf (she is still a very small 3kg cat) In heaven it would seem as she was surrounded by plastic wrappers i had absentmindedly been hiding in the closest lockable place in the bedroom.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I couldn't resist taking mine out of the box last night and putting them by the tree, it was an absolute treasure trove, very exciting, thank you our SS. I've had to close the door so B&T can't get at them while I'm not looking as they were definitely interested last night. Couldn't find a clue as to who our SS is though . Perhaps that will come to light when we open them.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Thank you @huckybuck and your able elf @sarahecp xxx


I can only second this, you both have done amazing jobs and need a huge round of applause.

@Pear lol you really make me giggle with the stories of your naughty ferrets and kitties, keep them coming Hun xxxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Our second one has arrived! Darwin and Einstein are guarding it


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

If I lay on my parcel I can boop the Gingerbreadmen off the tree!!


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello everyone. 

My second and final parcel arrived! The kitty cats would like to say a big thank you for gift number 1 which is the brown wrapping paper.
The parcel had been treated with a lack of respect so was a tad bashed about but fear not all is okay and the cats are very happy. 

Love Pear. 

Also a bit off topic but i have been waiting nearly 3 months for this news, i start my new job next Tuesday!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Congratulations @Pear xxx


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you! I think my secret santa clue should be who receives the most hideously taped box. 
I have received two very neat pretty boxes, if a carboard box can be pretty.

I am sooooooooooooooo excited for Christmas now i love, love opening parcels.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Pear Well done!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats @Pear


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Congratulations on your new job x


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Awwww thank you for all the lovely messages; I have been waiting just over three months for a start date.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Congratulation @Pear :Cat


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

A huge congratulations Pear. You deserve it so much
Xxxx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Love seeing all the kitties with their parcels! Can't wait for ours to arrive!

& congrats @Pear !


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Parcel collected and it was our SS.:Cat Lots of interesting parcels which have been shut away from Tim and Pip or they would have been opened LONG before the 25th!

Thanks to our Ss


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations on the job news @Pear :Happy

My SS parcel is at the depot!! So excited!! Hoping to collect tomorrow then I will post a photo - thanks whoever you are! xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratulations Pear, that's a lovely early Christmas present.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Our second SS is here hooray!!! Thank you SS 

Had a bit of a palaver with My Hermes so have to give a shout out to my lovely mum who came and waited in my house this morning for it to be delivered so that her grand babies could get their SS 

Now for pics 

Look what arrived while you were out










It's quite a good perch from which to play with this lovely toy you put up for me 









What do you mean I can't open it yet?


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

So excited for everyone!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> View attachment 254233
> View attachment 254234
> QUOTE, JTK79
> 
> ...


No pet calf for me then  haha.

Congratulations @Pear


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

@JaimeandBree I just love Jaime & Bree, they are such beautiful cats! :Kiss


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> @JaimeandBree I just love Jaime & Bree, they are such beautiful cats! :Kiss


Awww thank you Hun!! Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We are getting our trees tomorrow and I'm desperate to put stuff under it. If my SS reads this am I allowed to open the box? 
Can you let @sarahecp know if this is ok.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Yay we have our parcel. Can't wait to open it but don't worry SS I will wait to Xmas day xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> We are getting our trees tomorrow and I'm desperate to put stuff under it. If my SS reads this am I allowed to open the box?
> Can you let @sarahecp know if this is ok.


Your SS says ........

Your pressies are wrapped so you can open the box


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww @JaimeandBree how adorable do your two look!! They're just desperate to get in that box!!!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

@JaimeandBree Bree's eyes are sooo pleeeeaaase mum can I open


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Awww @JaimeandBree how adorable do your two look!! They're just desperate to get in that box!!!!


Haha, I was woken up at 5.30 yesterday morning by Jaime trying to peel the packing tape off the other SS box!!! It's now covered over with a blanket as it's too big to stash anywhere


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> @JaimeandBree Bree's eyes are sooo pleeeeaaase mum can I open


Those eyes are usually accompanied by a very persistent meow!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Can we show pics of the presents inside our parcels yet?
_

_


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Your SS says ........
> 
> Your pressies are wrapped so you can open the box


Yay I can tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Is it Christmas yet?!!!:Arghh

I've had to hide the parcels in the cupboard to stop ME snooping


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Managed to get to the depot this morning and collect the boys parcel, very excited!! :Woot


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I got my box out to see if I could but the presents under the tree but Matilda grabbed one & went really mental so they're back in the wardrobe for now


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Less than two weeks until opening!  I'm itching to open mine, patience really isn't my strong point :Sorry but I'm doing well so far :Hilarious


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Matrod said:


> I got my box out to see if I could but the presents under the tree but Matilda grabbed one & went really mental so they're back in the wardrobe for now


:Hilarious:Hilarious Oh Matilda :Hilarious:Hilarious

That's why mine are safely hidden away from naughty paws and teeth


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious Oh Matilda :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> That's why mine are safely hidden away from naughty paws and teeth


She unwrapped it within seconds, then Rodney got it & threw himself on it while Matilda carried on killing the wrapping paper  these old buggars can really move when they want to


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Matrod said:


> She unwrapped it within seconds, then Rodney got it & threw himself on it while Matilda carried on killing the wrapping paper  these old buggars can really move when they want to


That made me really laugh :Hilarious :Hilarious Can just picture the pair of them wrestling over the pressie   imagine what Christmas Day is going to be like!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless them!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad the golden oldies are going to have fun on the big day x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Matrod said:


> She unwrapped it within seconds, then Rodney got it & threw himself on it while Matilda carried on killing the wrapping paper  these old buggars can really move when they want to


Awwww, it's true what they say you're as young as you feel!! :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Not only will all the kitties have lots of gorgeous presents then but there will be loads and loads of lovely wrapping paper....heaven!
_

_


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

It's nearly Christmas! Except I don't feel very Xmassy this year coz I haven't been to seeing Edinburgh Xmas Market, seen baby Jesus in the churchyard yet or walked home in the dark seeing everyone's Xmas trees!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I hope my SS has his/her parcel, it should have arrived this week. 

The gremlins hasn't arrived yet either but I've had serious issues with my post person who deemed my property inaccessible for a recorded delivery item this week - no card through the door or anything and I've had to complain.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lunabuma said:


> I hope my SS has his/her parcel, it should have arrived this week.
> 
> The gremlins hasn't arrived yet either but I've had serious issues with my post person who deemed my property inaccessible for a recorded delivery item this week - no card through the door or anything and I've had to complain.


Yours is on its way but was a teeny bit late......

And I have had confirmation that the parcel has been delivered - I'm sure there will be a pic in due course but recipient has been a little unwell xx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Had a knock on the door yesterday evening, it was a man carrying a big box :Woot ... for next door  Too much suspension waiting for our parcel!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> Had a knock on the door yesterday evening, it was a man carrying a big box :Woot ... for next door  Too much suspension waiting for our parcel!


I think you have a little while longer to wait lovely!!!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG!!! There is a box full of Christmas magic!!! Christmas has just got so much more exciting. 

I'm actually quite emotional as my fur babies are coming home from their nana and grandad's to us tomorrow. It's been since October and I've missed them so much. It's true that a house isn't a home without a car or too.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Just had s knock at the door and a rather wet and windswept lady handed me my as parcel  Thank you so much to whoever you are xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Parcel collected, thank you Santa 

That's mine ...#smugface










It's comfy!










And big enough to loaf on


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oooops I forgot my picture


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I haven't posted a picture. I was one of the first to receive my parcel ( Thank you SS  ). I stupidly thought that it was just pictures of the opened contents we were posting.

I'll get a pic of Dylan with his box tomorrow.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Forester oh I don't think it matters either way.
We will of course look forward to a lovely pic of Dylan X


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Citruspips said:


> @Forester oh I don't think it matters either way.
> We will of course look forward to a lovely pic of Dylan X


I'll make sure I get one. I know that people have felt cheated in the past when the recipient of their SS has failed to post pictures. I certainly don't want to do that to my SS.

Dylan will be happy too. He's been diving into the wardrobe, where I put the box, at every opportunity. He knows that there's something which smells good in there.


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

I haven't either I am a bad gift squisher that's a technical term right? So my boxes are speed off up too Southampton too stop me getting tempted.

The last box had something spikey in it very funny the gifts fight back! I won't go around squishing parcels again in a hurry without reading the label which very clearly said 'Caution Spikey!!'

I for one am looking forward too my Christmas tree photographs when I put it up on Christmas eve with all the gifts underneath.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Just to let my lovely SSs know, I've received 3 more parcels, I've tried to post pics (the cats were very interested!) but my internet's on a real go slow and it just won't upload



Pear said:


> I haven't either I am a bad gift squisher that's a technical term right? So my boxes are speed off up too Southampton too stop me getting tempted.
> 
> The last box had something spikey in it very funny the gifts fight back! I won't go around squishing parcels again in a hurry without reading the label which very clearly said 'Caution Spikey!!'
> 
> I for one am looking forward too my Christmas tree photographs when I put it up on Christmas eve with all the gifts underneath.


I'm awful for gift squishing too! I've been very good this year (with the SS presents anyway...) and have just about managed to resist!


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> Just to let my lovely SSs know, I've received 3 more parcels, I've tried to post pics (the cats were very interested!) but my internet's on a real go slow and it just won't upload
> 
> I'm awful for gift squishing too! I've been very good this year (with the SS presents anyway...) and have just about managed to resist!


I am so bad i just can't help it Dumpling; The cat's are currently sleeping in two of there Christmas gifts I am hopeless. - From me I would never actually open anything...maybe the cards i did open the cards.
My reasoning i haven't had Christmas cards in years so i wanted to put them somewhere on show, I am most proud of my three little cards.....AND the first card wasn't in a envelope.
IT was however in a box that said 'No peeking' SO still a naughty Pear!!
[Just in case HB thinks i have completely lost it the third card is from a neighbor, I only have two Secret Santa's one for each kitty]

When boxes arrive even if i am busy and going out i must undo the sellotape so i can have a sneaky peak.
The other day when i our replacement cat tree arrived it sat there for a whole day unopened which is unheard off but only because i was so busy and then after a 5hour return drive when you'd be thinking sit down Pear have a cuppa nope had to get that box open and start building.


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

I remember when i lived in my student flat my new delightful Spanish neighbor had a ton of Ikea furniture delivered.
She invited me up for tea, and there was all these boxes a multitude of different boxes small, big, odd shaped.
An I was pleased her furniture was delivered as she had only had a bed for the first week too which she said I am going to open them at the weekend, it was MONDAY!!
Open them at the weekend nutty women, she was a teacher and I was a training nurse both doing absurd hours but those boxes would have been opened, at least one.... maybe one a night.

It is a terrible dilemma which I have as i will always be a terrible secret Santa opening external packaging, squishing things i shouldn't.
At least I am honest that i can do.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> Just to let my lovely SSs know, I've received 3 more parcels, I've tried to post pics (the cats were very interested!) but my internet's on a real go slow and it just won't upload
> 
> I'm awful for gift squishing too! I've been very good this year (with the SS presents anyway...) and have just about managed to resist!


Ooh this is so exciing!!! How many in total now @Dumpling ?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I didn't squish my parcel, but I gently wobbled it about it it made pleasing 'there is stuff in here' noises! It's hanging out on the armchair in my room with all the presents I'm giving to other people.


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

My heap is on top of the freezer, I am ashamed too say it is mainly baby clothes and animal related gifts at the moment.
I will get my online shopping grove on tomorrow, and this weekend i will need to go out and buy anything which requires 'actual shopping'.
In recent years I have lost the joy of shopping, the general public isn't great around people with mobility difficulties never mind a women in there early 20s.
They hop between being completely oblivious to out and out staring to making comments about my equipment.

I was scooting along extremely slowly a the shopping center looking for work clothes, and this young mum complete with three older relatives actually stopped completely oblivious, i have bicycle breaks which are very good but i still bumped her she apologized which was nice as i was horrified but there was nothing i could do.

Also trying to look at clothes rails when your sat down and having people just standing there away with the faires i think too a certain degree you have to wait as you would if you were standing but wanting too look at the same thing but there are limits to my inpatients.

An the stupid comments "I need one of them!" In reference too my mobility equipment
Well you are welcome to it along with the 6 chronic illness and fluid on the brain which landed me in it and the inability to have my own children.
Scrap the last because you'd need ovaries too start with, a helping of self awareness and a dash of kindness.

Nope it isn't enjoyable anymore, such a shame as i use too love a good shop.
I am terrified of going into Yankee Candle and knocking down a wall of smellies could you imagine the bill?
But i would really like to smell the Christmas cookie candle.

Wow i just seem to be offloading at the moment, forgive me.
You'll be happy to know i did the majority of my secret Santa shopping online it was delightful.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

10 days until we plan to open our SS boxes! I'm so excited... I mean _we_ are so excited  I'm really looking forward to opening, especially as my three are going crazy just over these boxes  last year's opening was so much fun and my three loved it!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Right well I am waiting on the last 3 SSs to post - I have been nudging but

COME ON YOU LOT HURRY UP AS WE"RE RUNNING OUT OF TIME !!!!!

(If anyone genuinely has a problem, please please get in touch and let me know so that I can try to sort something out for your recipients...things are getting really busy in the HB house so could do with dealing with any issues sooner rather than later).


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

We are still waiting for ours to arrive, I am getting a little jealous of all these cats and presents photos. Hopefully ours will be here soon x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good news 2 of the 3 have posted hurrah!!!!!

Sadly I am now more than a little anxious about the 3rd. The last I heard is that they hadn't been very well and were struggling to post so I offered to arrange a courier to collect if necessary. Sadly 2 emails and a PM but nothing. 

The HB household is a very, very busy one running up to Christmas as we have lots of family staying for a lot of days, so I am really running out of time to rectify if there is an issue. 

I will leave it until tomorrow but if I still haven't heard anything from the SS by then I will have to resort to another Plan B for 2 SS recipients, which is very disappointing (again).


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Good news 2 of the 3 have posted hurrah!!!!!
> 
> Sadly I am now more than a little anxious about the 3rd. The last I heard is that they hadn't been very well and were struggling to post so I offered to arrange a courier to collect if necessary. Sadly 2 emails and a PM but nothing.
> 
> ...


Oh no! HB I hope you are alright. Apologies for being one of the ones who needed chasing over the last few weeks! You need some well earned rest and a bottle... or six.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Good news 2 of the 3 have posted hurrah!!!!!
> 
> Sadly I am now more than a little anxious about the 3rd. The last I heard is that they hadn't been very well and were struggling to post so I offered to arrange a courier to collect if necessary. Sadly 2 emails and a PM but nothing.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that HB, it's making things very stressful for you having to run around picking up the pieces for other people


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

It really really is unfair to HB and Saracp to have worked so hard organising this. I know HB has really been fretting about it. It's awful to think the worst of people who join and then don't participate. 

It affects everyone, the people who already sent gifts the the AWOL ones, they must feel cheated that they miss the openings which we all love. It's such an important part of it to see the gifts you have put so much thought into being opened.

It's not fair on the recipients who join in good faith and are unlucky enough to have been paired with a fraudster. They wait and wait and then their SS never posts.

It's not fair on the rest of us either, it breeds suspicion and everyone gets upset about it to some degree. 

If I have one thing to say it's we are a close community and we genuinely care about each of the kitties. If I even manage to nudge the missing ones then please get your parcels out please


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

jumbu said:


> Oh no! HB I hope you are alright. Apologies for being one of the ones who needed chasing over the last few weeks! You need some well earned rest and a bottle... or six.


I was never worried about you @jumbu only a mild panic if the baby came early lol!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh no! This is really unfair and not a good thing to happen yet again. Illness or no illness if you agree to take part in something then you see it through. If you're too sick too post a parcel then you ask a family member or friend to do it for you so you don't let anybody down. If the person is reading this please contact HB or Sarah and sort out a way to post your parcels because you are letting people down, giving more work to the lovely and kindhearted HB which she doesn't deserve and not just that but you're letting the kitties down too and that is not fair.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I would like my SS secret stocking supplier to know I have again had to remove Blues stocking from her clutches!! She spotted it on the fire guard. 

X


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

bluecordelia said:


> I would like my SS secret stocking supplier to know I have again had to remove Blues stocking from her clutches!! She spotted it on the fire guard.
> 
> X


Ro has stolen a few from the tree and I've found them in the water bowl


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't really have anything to add that hasn't been said already but it really is such a shame and so unfair on HB & Sarah who have put so much effort into organising this and making sure everything goes smoothly. I know illness isn't foreseeable, but I'd like to think even the case of something really awful happening, at least a family member could get in touch and provide us with an update. It seems most SS who have an excuse seem to just disappear and stop replying to any attempts at contact, which I think makes everyone suspicious even if they have a genuine excuse. I'd hate for things like this to ruin SS and mean that no one is trusting enough to do it in the future, that would be a real shame. I know personally (as sad as this probably sounds) I love this SS and it really makes Christmas. Getting to open so many lovely surprise presents from a stranger and seeing your cat(s) utterly spoilt and happy just spreads the warm feeling that Christmas is all about.

I really hope this is sorted out and that the last ones are sent. @huckybuck please let me know if you need any help.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree, it's not fair  and it's letting everyone down  it puts doubt and mistrust in people's minds  

I've taken part in all SS's since joining the forum, apart from last year as I was waiting to go into hospital, I didn't want to commit to something if I may not have been able see it through. I thought sensibly and didn't join. 

I wouldn't have been able to live with the guilt if I did and wasn't able to send any gifts, the thought of my recipient not receiving any pressies and how they would feel, very sad at being left out  but some don't have a conscience. 

I understand that circumstances may change from the time of signing up until posting, these things unfortunately do happen, but all I'm asking is for this person to please get in touch, reply to HB's emails or pm either one of us and let us know that your parcels have or will be sent.


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

My offer remains as before @huckybuck

Well I am delighted too report that I am not the only parcel snooper Moth took great delight in trying too tear up tissue paper needless to say i have sealed up our secret santa box.

I do wonder sometimes if I should just purchase them a endless supply of brown parcel paper, tissue paper etc and leave it in untidy heaps around my home for them.

I found Tonky asleep on my scooter today in the little fabric basket underneath,;was incredible sweet and cute.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have loved being involved in the subterfuge and fun of our first SS. 

I know how much behind the scenes work the HB clan and Sarah have been upto. 

If there is anything I do, please let me know as I have a few items over. X


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

The same goes for me @huckybuck, if you need any help please let me know :Cat


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I was worried that I'd be a late poster as I was waiting on a present to arrive but it appears all was ok... However I think Geoffrey and Ruxpin must have been naughty because they haven't recieved any SS parcel. 
They will be ok as I've got them lots of things already but as others have said people really should stick to their promises if they are going to participate!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sadly there always seems to be someone who for one reason or another does not fulfill their commitment  I've been on the non receiving end in the past and it is very disheartening especially when you have put so much thought and effort into choosing your gift to send 
I do hope that all SS participants this year will receive their parcels. It has been so much fun for me watching all of the anticipation on these threads - hope I'll be in a better position to join in next year :Cat
HB or Sarah let me know if I can help all all.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Everyone will be receiving SS pressies this year by the miracle of cat chat so just tying up a few loose ends. Those who haven't had their parcels yet may not necessarily be the AWOL ones - don't forget about the late posters lol!!!

Those lovely people I have PMd already please don't forget to add a clue!!!!

@bluecordelia I have tried to PM you but for some reason I can't start a conversation??? Please can you PM me so I can reply xxxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

That's such a shame that it's happened again, if there is anything I can do @huckybuck just let me know!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

ditto, give me a shout if you need anything


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just want to say a BIG THANKYOU to all those who have offered to help - whether I have taken you up on it or not, this time. I am really grateful and proud of this lovely community.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

All I can say is, if you're in genuine difficulty and can't send a gift, say something! Don't be afraid, and don't just disappear off the face of the planet! This is a very supportive community and will help those who are struggling, but if you vanish without any effort to explain why, the worst will be assumed and you may be a little less welcome next time you show up.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Pictures as promised, Sorry that I didn't get to post them yesterday. It was one of _those _days.

As you can see I had to rush taking the pictures. Dylan would have destroyed the box if I'd taken any longer. He was getting a bit annoyed because he couldn't get into the box.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Aww Dylan knows that's his box! Adorable!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have received another parcel today all the way from the USA!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh I have come home to a note to say I have a parcel at the sorting office. Fingers crossed I will be posting some photos of Tipsy tomorrow.

@huckybuck and @sarahecp you have done a grand job thank you. This is the very reason I don't organise things I don't do very well when things don't go to plan. Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

KCTT said:


> Oh I have come home to a note to say I have a parcel at the sorting office. Fingers crossed I will be posting some photos of Tipsy tomorrow.
> 
> @huckybuck and @sarahecp you have done a grand job thank you. This is the very reason I don't organise things I don't do very well when things don't go to plan. Xx


Ooh it's exciting!!!!!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I think Tipsy agrees


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I agree its been a very well organised Secret Santa. It's a bit worrying the ill person hasn't been in touch ... whoever it is I hope they contact someone even if its just to say they can't manage it. Anything can be sorted as long as people are honest.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm sorry that there has been another disappointment, I do hope that we at least get to the bottom of this second one at some point and there is at least as semi genuine reason because I hate to think we've had two people take us for a ride. 

It's very upsetting all round and I really feel for anyone who has sent parcels to these members. But the main thing is that thanks to the power of cat chat all of kitties will have presents to open at Christmas, thank you HB and Sarah for all your efforts xxx


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

@huckybuck 
I have sent you a PM lovely.

Ooo la la a parcel from the USA!!! How snazzy.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pear said:


> @huckybuck
> I have sent you a PM lovely.
> 
> Ooo la la a parcel from the USA!!! How snazzy.


I've got it thank you xx


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Such a shame after all your hard work


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

It came! It came!










It's so big! I'm so excited


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

My ( Dani and Mari's ) parcel has arrived. The babies approve


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lovely Cat Chatterers - I have one huge heartfelt apology to make to both @idris and her SS.

We were all wondering why Mischief's parcel hadn't turned up and after a little detective work by elf @sarahecp finally realised that I had given the wrong postcode to Idris' SS. I'd put M5 instead of M8.

Both Doris and her SS have been lovely about it. I have tried to locate it, I phoned the sorting office and customer services but sadly I've had no luck. I am still hoping that someone spots the error and reads the address (not just the postcode) and it gets redirected. However at this late stage I have had to make alternative arrangements. Mischief will be getting another parcel from his SS posted on Saturday and a little something from me by way of an apology to both.

Please can you send out lots of positive locator vibes that the original parcel gets to M8 in time for Christmas (along with the extra ones).

I am so sorry to both of you.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

We have our parcel Tipsy has head rubbed it so it is now officially hers. Thank you to our SS. Lots of positive locater vibes that Mischiefs parcel arrived safely xx (edited to get photo right way up )


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh HB all well that ends well. I hope the posties sort it. You have done so much work and elf Sara too. 

Please don't stress xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@huckybuck @idris Last week OH sent a parcel to our postcode but her work address and it still went to her work address so fingers crossed for you! if not do we have any CCs near the M5 sorting office?!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Everyone's entitled to one or two mistakes HB with such a huge job, lets hope it comes to light then Mischief will have two parcels. I expect its lying around back at the sorting office as its unlikely there's a road the same as Idris's in M8. 
Tipsy looks very pleased to have her parcel.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sure Mischief's package will turn up - I received paperwork from Petlog the other day with my postcode as ..14 when it's actually ..41 Someone at the sorting office somewhere had kindly put 'try 41' on it


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Lovely Cat Chatterers - I have one huge heartfelt apology to make to both @idris and her SS.
> 
> We were all wondering why Mischief's parcel hadn't turned up and after a little detective work by elf @sarahecp finally realised that I had given the wrong postcode to Idris' SS. I'd put M5 instead of M8.
> 
> ...


Sweetie  don't beat yourself up  Sarah sent me a little box of goodies :Cat using the wrong postcode and it did get here with someone at the sorting office crossing out the m5 and writing " try M8" on it . Bless them . It only took 1 extra day to arrive . I still live In hope . And to my ss







x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

HB, don't worry, you & Sarah have put so much into this. I'm sure the parcel will turn up, it'll probably just take a little longer. My sister used to be a postie & she said these sort of parcels are put to the side & then the correct addresses are traced rather than going through the automatic system :Cat


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh dear, SS wouldn't be the same without a little drama lol. Hats off to @huckybuck and @sarahecp - these things are so very difficult to organise and you have both done a sterling job xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I received a christmas card to my address the other day that had 9TB at the end instead of 3BQ, the beginning was also one number wrong! We still got it though


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I really don't think we have anything to worry about, I do think that Mischief's parcel will get delivered, mine arrived and so will this one. 

I've given my work postcode instead of my own, 10 instead of 13 quite a few times and post has still arrived at home.


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Sending lots of positive vibes that the parcel turns up. I'm sure it will, might just take a bit longer whilst they figure it out


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Positive vibes for Mishiefs parcel to find him and every confidence it will , @huckybuck and @sarahecp you have done such an amazing job and we are all very very thankful xxx


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Our arrived this morning! 

They've been having a good sniff. Vivi keeps rubbing it, I think he's trying to claim it for his own... I told him he needs to share with his sister!




























Thank you to our SS!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I opened our two boxes to put the presents under our tree (they're back in the boxes as M&M couldn't leave them be! ) and I was honestly in shock, thank you so much to our SS, we have been well and truly spoilt - I am, I mean we are  so excited to open all the pressies in Christmas Day! I'm more excited about our SS presents than anything else!! 

I am so happy I found PF Cat Chat, you're all great and such an amazing community  my Christmas is so much more exciting than ever this year hehe, so thank you! xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

STOP THE PRESS!!!!!
















By Jove I do believe I have it ! @huckybuck @sarahecp @ myss you can stop the other parcels I've got this one .







Thank you SS x it's exciting . It could not possibly have been forgotten in a corner of a sorting office being that colour 

P.s HB consider your self told by my deaf postie . He pointed at the postcode and waggled a finger.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooray! Mischief is saying "don't know what all the fuss is about, I said it would turn up soon".


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yay!!!! Amazing news!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hurray!!!!!!!
I'm thrilled to bits and I know the SS will be pleased too.

(You will still have a little something extra coming as it was sent last night but I'm glad Mischief will get an extra pressie  )


After the awful day I had yesterday apart from the parcel (parking ticket for going over the bay), I think I got caught doing 80 on the motorway, my fridge shelf got broken and Little H got out of the front door when it blew open....

I think it's going to be a good one today 

meeting @sarhecp soon to swop our SS presents, have lunch and try to get a bit of Christmas shopping done xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> Yay!!!! Amazing news!!


You're back in!!!!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

YAAAAAAY!!! So pleased @idris!! Happy Dance


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Hooray!!!!! Fantastic news!!!! 
And @huckybuck I'm sorry you had a bad day yesterday but that means things can only get better from now on!


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Aw I'm so glad you got it safe & sound @idris. What a relief for your SS!

I literally cannot wait until the opening thread hehe. I think Luna will be opening hers Christmas Eve as Christmas day is going to be rather busy here.

Unfortunately it doesn't look like I will be seeing my SS opening their parcel, as they've done a dissappearing act  very disheartening when I took time, effort & put money into their gifts thinking they was genuine. Not exactly a nice thing to do to someone! This will be my first SS on PF but it won't be my last.

Thank you once again to HB and Sara for organising this. Fantastic job ladies xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Blue-BearUK I feel really sorry for you and really angry with the disappearing acts. Its sad when people behave in such a dishonest way and have no morals.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

idris said:


> STOP THE PRESS!!!!!
> View attachment 255057
> View attachment 255058
> 
> ...


Wooooohoooo!! Yay!! I'm soooo pleased it's arrived, I knew it would  

Your SS will be very happy  



huckybuck said:


> Hurray!!!!!!!
> I'm thrilled to bits and I know the SS will be pleased too.
> 
> (You will still have a little something extra coming as it was sent last night but I'm glad Mischief will get an extra pressie  )
> ...


Looking forward to seeing you and catching up. See you soon   xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I got a red posta box earlier. It doesn't say SS but since I didn't order anything and that it says Royal Mail, it must come from one of you 

This is exciting ... I thought of shaking up the box and try and guess what's in there but I will wait until I get back from London on the 26th to open the parcels :Cat


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

YAY! SO glad Mischief's awol parcel has arrived!! 

8 more sleeps! 
Does almost everyone have their parcels now?


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Aw I'm so glad you got it safe & sound @idris. What a relief for your SS!
> 
> I literally cannot wait until the opening thread hehe. I think Luna will be opening hers Christmas Eve as Christmas day is going to be rather busy here.
> 
> ...


Ooo sweetie it makes me so sad as I know how much effort we all put in right down too picking matching wrapping paper and a nice card.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> You're back in!!!!!


@huckybuck no such luck I'm afraid.....our internet providers at home are having some issues and they are "looking into it". I'm so cross with them. How can something work one day and not the next? Bless @lymorelynn for her assistance. So, I have to jump on line in quiet moments at work. I really hope they get it sorted soon, as much as I love the forum I don't really want to be coming into work on Christmas Day for the opening thread! xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Yay!!!!! I just knew Mischief's parcel would turn up, and Pooh's too!!! Hopefully all smooth sailing from hereonin and we can start looking forward to the grand opening


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

So glad Mischief's parcel turned up!


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Aw I'm so glad you got it safe & sound @idris. What a relief for your SS!
> 
> I literally cannot wait until the opening thread hehe. I think Luna will be opening hers Christmas Eve as Christmas day is going to be rather busy here.
> 
> ...


This also makes me really angry cos everyone has put so much effort into this and for this person to vanish after taking a present that you have put all that time and effort into is just horrible. Im glad it hasn't put you off doing SS again next year  xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

clairescats said:


> This also makes me really angry cos everyone has put so much effort into this and for this person to vanish after taking a present that you have put all that time and effort into is just horrible. Im glad it hasn't put you off doing SS again next year  xx


Is it possible this person could be in hospital if they said they were unwell rather than thinking the worst of them?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't look like I will be seeing my SS opening their parcel, as they've done a dissappearing act  very disheartening when I took time, effort & put money into their gifts thinking they was genuine. Not exactly a nice thing to do to someone! This will be my first SS on PF but it won't be my last.


This is really sad, Blue-Bear. I hope that next year you will be my SS. I promise I will post plenty of pics of Pooh unwrapping your presents


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

I can't tag everyone who's commented as I'm on my phone & it's gone onto 2 separate pages, & I'm in a rush lol. I know. It is very sad. I'm not the only person who sent to them either... Aw @Britt that's a lovely thing to say. Thank you  xx

And @Charity - I suppose that could be the case. And if it is - Then I sincerely apologise for opening my big mouth on a public thread. But they haven't posted there's & the dead line was ages ago :-/ I could of course be wrong - & there may be a genuine reason for them not getting in contact with HB. I do hope for photos, but it's not looking likely :-/ I won't say anything further incase they do come back on here. 
Still looking forward to opening ours  Xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Phew panic over, glad to hear the missing parcel showed up!
Sorry to hear about your SS @Blue-BearUK. Such a shame when you have gone to the effort. I'm not sure how long you can continue to give the benefit of the doubt though


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor @Blue-BearUK wasn't the only one to send unfortunately @ab1g41l also sent hers in good faith as well.

Hand on heart I had no doubts until last Friday but then when I didn't get any response (after 2 emails and 2 PMs) I started to worry.
There is still a part of me that wonders if something awful has happened or if they are in hospital or something - maybe we will find out at some stage. 
But I too have my doubts and feel incredibly sad for Blue-bear and Ab1g41l as either way they probably won't get to see the cats opening the gifts.

On another note I am really angry that both AWOL Santas signed up for 2 parcels each without sending any of theirs and despite managing to stop one being sent to them, this amounts to 3 parcels received and a lot of money that was spent on both.

I'm not sure whether to ask @lynmorelyn if they can be banned from PF? Or whether we want to see if they actually come back and apologise?
Do I mention who they are - username - or just leave it?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Today we had a special visit from our very own SS @huckybuck   she came bearing lots of pressies that I've been allowed to put under the tree 

Thank you so much Aunty HB  xxxx

I'm soooo excited and cannot wait until Christmas morning  

Frank was upstairs sleeping :Happy Seb was being a diva and wouldn't come in  and Ro decided something was rather comfy 


























Thank you again to both of our SS's xxx xxx

HB, please can you ask our other SS if I can put our pressies under the tree?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Yesterday I was relaxing at home when a delivery guy rang the bell. It was a parcel from Zooplus. I was like "did I order something that hasn't been delivered yet?". I contacted Zooplus but they needed the order # and the reference of the article that I had ordered. I tried to explain that I didn't remember ordering anything but it was like talki g to a wall. They kept asking the same questions over and over again until I got so irritated that I didn't even bother replying to their emails. Now I'm pretty sure that one of our SS placed an order and asked for it to be delivered here.

Thank you so much whoever you are, Pooh will open that parcel and the two others on the 26th


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Its a tricky one isn't it. I know who one is (pretty obvious) but no idea on the second AWOL SS. I would be in favour of tagging them in this thread asking for them to reply to the thread with information as to why they haven't sent a parcel when they have received one? Then if there is still no response (by new year?) asking if a ban would be appropriate? xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@huckybuck i would @ them both because they need to see the added stress they have both put on what should have been a lovely easy happy experience for everyone. Personally for me both these ladies could have chosen to contacted you privately and explain if something was wrong, they could have chosen to ask their friends/families to help them out or post the parcels for them or to take you up on the offer of a courier but no they chose to go awol with zero explanation.  Even if something was seriously wrong you would ask your parents/siblings/friends to email.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@sarahecp Look at Romans face!!!!!!! Bless him!!! He has totally owned that parcel! Brilliant!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> Poor @Blue-BearUK wasn't the only one to send unfortunately @ab1g41l also sent hers in good faith as well.
> 
> Hand on heart I had no doubts until last Friday but then when I didn't get any response (after 2 emails and 2 PMs) I started to worry.
> There is still a part of me that wonders if something awful has happened or if they are in hospital or something - maybe we will find out at some stage.
> ...


PM'd you


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Well I may aswel ruin the surprise seeing as I'm doubtful they will return to PF. (But If by chance my SS has a genuine reason & posts to their SS's then read no further as I'm about to say what I bought)

For them - I got two winter hats (which had little cat ears on) a compact mirror, & a diary. 
And for their cat I got him 4 mice toys, a vibrating bee toy, a cat stocking with balls & catnip etc inside, a refillable catnip toy, a tunnel, satches of food, & some other little ball things. Oh and I also got a flying frenzy which actually snapped in half when I was packaging it!

Here's a photo of what I sent to them.










It was quite abit (I think anyway) & I went way over budget. Which I'm not complaining about as it was my choice to do it. But I wanted to make sure they had a nice Christmas, & in return they do this :-/ it's not like I'm a single Mum of two or anything & have more important things I can spend my money on.... If their reading this and they have just done a runner... then I hope they feel some sort of remorse at least!

Oh and here's my clue. I thought it was pretty good actually :Smuggrin


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I think we just put a line under the 2 SS's who didn't post. We may never find out or hear off them again. Unfortunately there are things in life that taste bitter. I would normally be all in favour of name n shame. 

For the majority things have gone well and our true cat spirit has come out for those left in the lurch. Sara n HB have done us proud and I look forward to 2016 with my PF mates. Here is hoping that next year sees me giving out rather than needing those positive vibes xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Blue-BearUK what lovely thoughtful gifts hon, I love your clue too and I feel so sad for you but hope that even though the person hasn't done their share your presents will be cherished and loved.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes bluebear you really went to town. I presumed people would not open the box so I boobed with my wrapping. I must try harder next time x


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Yes bluebear you really went to town. I presumed people would not open the box so I boobed with my wrapping. I must try harder next time x


Our two got into the wrapping so frequently that I gave up in the end ... Their parcels are a tad torns


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@jumbu I think two of mine got slightly torn by Popcorn trying to chew the sellotape on the parcel!!!!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I do really feel for those affected by the AWOL Secret Santa's, part of me agrees that we should give some benefit of doubt but on the other hand it has been 10 weeks or so since we found out our SS recipients so I think that is plenty of time to acknowledge an issue and at the very least a thank you once gifts were received should have been done as courtesy.You did a grand job with your gifts and especially your clue @Blue-BearUK and I have no doubt that @ab1g41l will have done an equally grand job.


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

@Blue-BearUK Your presents look and sound amazing. I hope that next year you get someone who will really appreciate your effort!

---

Loki hopped on top of the parcel that I sent after I'd wrapped it in brown paper ready for posting and started scratching it  so mine got a bit ripped too!


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm still hoping the recipient comes back. I would love to see Photos of the opening. It's very stressful and upsetting when you put so much time, ideas, money and effort in.

I know said person has been on Twitter in the last week entering a competition to win cat goodies. So why not reply to your messages?

I won't say what I've sent them (just in case they do appear again) but luckily I did send another parcel to another person who I'm 100% sure will post photos. 
I'm sad for @Blue-BearUK as you don't have another recipient to look forward to. 
Fingers crossed they re-appear again...
Or at least send me a private message with the photos of you don't want to return to the forum  that's the least I can ask of you after what you have received.

@huckybuck and @sarahecp have done a fab fab job getting everything in order and it's a shame they are getting messed about. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

@ab1g41l - I didn't know they had been on twitter. I had looked myself but I couldn't find them. I wanted to see if they had been posting recently aswel. That kinda says they've done a runner to me :-/ well I hope her cat likes his gifts anyway...

Still looking forward to the opening thread! xxx


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Are there two separate people who didn't send? Or two separate parcels not received? I'm confused 

The one thats been missing for ages has been active on Facebook and Twitter...


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

jess91 said:


> Are there two separate people who didn't send? Or two separate parcels not received? I'm confused
> 
> The one beginning with 'I' has been active on Facebook and Twitter...


If I've got it right then the one beginning with I Didn't post anything - but her parcels were stopped before she received anything.

Both myself and @ab1g41l posted to our one - in which she received them but she hasnt posted any parcels to her SS's.


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Blue-BearUK said:


> If I've got it right then the one beginning with I Didn't post anything - but her parcels were stopped before she received anything.
> 
> Both myself and @ab1g41l posted to our one - in which she received them but she hasnt posted any parcels to her SS's.


Sorry, I have just edited my post.. There's more than one beginning with that letter. Don't want to cause suspicion for the other.

Very disappointing  There's always one...


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Blue-BearUK said:


> If I've got it right then the one beginning with I Didn't post anything - but her parcels were stopped before she received anything.
> 
> Both myself and @ab1g41l posted to our one - in which she received them but she hasnt posted any parcels to her SS's.


**sigh**  this really upsets me... So much time and effort has gone into this, not only by the honest SS's but especially @huckybuck and @sarahecp (thank you both! You've done a truly amazing job )

I'm really glad the one beginning with I got stopped before she received anything. I haven't a clue who the second one is, but I do hope yours and @ab1g41l gifts will be loved and appreciated by her furrbabies, it's a shame other furrbabies will miss out on their secret Santa but thank goodness for plan b


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Well I may aswel ruin the surprise seeing as I'm doubtful they will return to PF. (But If by chance my SS has a genuine reason & posts to their SS's then read no further as I'm about to say what I bought)
> 
> For them - I got two winter hats (which had little cat ears on) a compact mirror, & a diary.
> And for their cat I got him 4 mice toys, a vibrating bee toy, a cat stocking with balls & catnip etc inside, a refillable catnip toy, a tunnel, satches of food, & some other little ball things. Oh and I also got a flying frenzy which actually snapped in half when I was packaging it!
> ...


I love your clue deep down


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

It seems everyone else has been active on PF recently, so hopefully there is a good reason for it?

I hope you both still manage to enjoy SS


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's complicated so keep up....

The first AWOL SS told me she had posted her 2 x £20 parcels. When I realised that she hadn't it was too late to prevent her from receiving one from @Treaclesmum (so sadly she did get one of the parcels and poor Treaclesmum is in the same boat as blue-bear and ab1g41l)

I stalled her other SS from sending to her (and asked her to send to one of first AWOL SS recipients instead)
The other recipient was kindly rescued by a number of lovely cat chatterers.

The SS I stalled happens to be the second AWOL SS
She has received and acknowledged 1 x£20 and 1 x£10 parcel (blue-bear and ab1g41l) but told me she had been ill and was having problems posting hers. I offered to help etc etc...

Those she was supposed to be sending to have kindly been rescued again by some lovely cat chatterers.

Got it?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

LOL got it hun! Based on that I believe name and shame and banned from next SS. Yes I do feel that strongly about it. You know why xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> LOL got it hun! Based on that I believe name and shame and banned from next SS. Yes I do feel that strongly about it. You know why xx


Given the FB and Twitter activity I tend to agree, that kind of takes away any benefit of doubt for me


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

KCTT said:


> Given the FB and Twitter activity I tend to agree, that kind of takes away any benefit of doubt for me


The only thing I'd say about second AWOL SS is that there has been no twitter activity since the last communication with her (12th Dec) but I will be watching closely.


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh dear  if they are genuinely ill then I hope it's not too serious. But you'd think they'd accept your offer of help if so.

But if they've confirmed receipt etc then it's really poor of them not to send something out in return. 

Very sad for their recipients, puts a dampener on the experience but I'm sure the replacement gifts will be lovely and much appreciated


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Got it! Thanks HB 

I do agree with @moggie14 and @KCTT however, I do hope that if they really are ill that it is nothing serious. I do with they had been honest and said they couldn't send something, if this was the case.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Well I'm very pleased to say that Geoffrey and Ruxpin recieved their presents today! Thank you SS! they are both having a post dinner snooze but I'll get them to pose nicely with their presents tomorrow!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I just want to say I am not happy about naming and shaming - it can cause too much ill-will. I have been in touch with both of the members and reminded them of their obligations when they joined the Secret Santa and how unfair it is to spoil this, not just for their recipients but it sours the whole thing for everyone  I do understand how those who have sent parcels to these people feel but I think it best to say that HB and her elf have been magnificent in dealing with everything, no kitties will miss out thanks to their efforts. 
Can we now draw a line under this unfortunate incident and let everyone enjoy their Christmas x Love and purrs :Cat


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I can completely understand why people are upset by the disappointment of people not fulfilling their role under SS. All I would like to say, on behalf of the kitties, is thank you to those who have come to the rescue! You shouldn't need to in an ideal world but you're all stars!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The HBs are VERY EXCITED!!!!!!

Mummy HB had a lovely lunch with elf @sarahecp today and collected her special SS parcels from Elf SS HQ while she was at it!!

How many boxes???????


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> The HBs are VERY EXCITED!!!!!!
> 
> Mummy HB had a lovely lunch with elf @sarahecp today and collected her special SS parcels from Elf SS HQ while she was at it!!
> 
> ...


Wowzers! The HB's are in for a very merry Christmas with that lot! Hope they behave themselves & don't try opening them too early. I'm talking to you here Little H


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Matrod said:


> Wowzers! The HB's are in for a very merry Christmas with that lot! Hope they behave themselves & don't try opening them too early. I'm talking to you here Little H


It looks to me that they AND I have been very very spoilt!!

There's a couple of rather whiffy ones that they are particularly keen on - I think Huck was drooling lol!! BUT so far so good - the lounge door will be firmly closed tonight!!!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Well I may aswel ruin the surprise seeing as I'm doubtful they will return to PF. (But If by chance my SS has a genuine reason & posts to their SS's then read no further as I'm about to say what I bought)
> 
> For them - I got two winter hats (which had little cat ears on) a compact mirror, & a diary.
> And for their cat I got him 4 mice toys, a vibrating bee toy, a cat stocking with balls & catnip etc inside, a refillable catnip toy, a tunnel, satches of food, & some other little ball things. Oh and I also got a flying frenzy which actually snapped in half when I was packaging it!
> ...


I feel so upset for you, it was a horrible thing to happen and you certainly pushed the boat out. I hope you will still join with us for next years. I really hope that the horrible sods feel at least a modicum of guilt.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> @Blue-BearUK Your presents look and sound amazing. I hope that next year you get someone who will really appreciate your effort!


I hope it will be me. I love the little blue bear :Cat
You went into so much trouble, Blue-Bear. I hate when that kinda thing happens. I hope that the SS will resurface but oersonally I doubt they will. As you know I'm a moderator at bodybuilding boards and scammers (that's what we call them) usually disappear from all boards once they got what they were after .... They get banned in her process but after taking other people's money (I was scammed once. A guy was selling his iPhone, I wired the money but never got the phone. It appeared that he wasn't who he had told he was. False identity and fake address ....).


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm not sure all those presents in the HB household are going to make it to Christmas Day!!


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

This has been my first Cat Chat SS. Can I just say how bloody hard it is not to cheer when you see your parcel arrive with the recipient's, lol, I am looking forward to opening the parcel I received and so are Dani and Mari. 

Santa Huckybuck and Elf Sarah thank you so much for organising and doing such a great job. If either of you are in Glasgow I will definitely buy you a drink or a cuppa some where.

Frankie xx

PS I assume Christmas starts at 00.01 for opening.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow HB. Its a good job that Santa didn't need to get down your chimney with that lot.

The HB's will have a ball.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

So glad to see that all is well in SS-land now! Just sneaked on for a quick catch up at work, blimmin internet thing is still not sorted so unless I go to my parents over the weekend I can't get back on again until Monday. Oh well, housework it is then, darn it!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Belgy67 said:


> This has been my first Cat Chat SS. Can I just say how bloody hard it is not to cheer when you see your parcel arrive with the recipient's, lol, I am looking forward to opening the parcel I received and so are Dani and Mari.
> 
> Santa Huckybuck and Elf Sarah thank you so much for organising and doing such a great job. If either of you are in Glasgow I will definitely buy you a drink or a cuppa some where.
> 
> ...


We'll take you up on it if you get to the Edi meet up next year!!

The opening thread has already started..there will be a few before Christmas for those going away or who have a houseful on Christmas day and will carry on a few days after as well as people get back home and then open. It's so lovely cause the opening lasts for days on end!!!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

The boys were very sad to learn that they were affected by AWOL SS. However they have today received their second & third parcels & we recieved a fourth parcel addressed to the slave! Thank you SS!
Here is Ruxi with his haul! I don't think we wants to wait until 25th!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

catgeoffrey said:


> The boys were very sad to learn that they were affected by AWOL SS. However they have today received their second & third parcels & we recieved a fourth parcel addressed to the slave! Thank you SS!
> Here is Ruxi with his haul! I don't think we wants to wait until 25th!


If I've done my calculations correctly I think there will be 3 more parcels to come (but don't hold me to it lol).


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

This can not be right. We have a huge amount of parcels!!!!!
We thank our mystery SS and will look after them unwrapped until the big day. 
love Bluey n Iv xx


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> If I've done my calculations correctly I think there will be 3 more parcels to come (but don't hold me to it lol).


 Wow!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> This can not be right. We have a huge amount of parcels!!!!!
> We thank our mystery SS and will look after them unwrapped until the big day.
> love Bluey n Iv xx
> View attachment 255238
> View attachment 255239


I think you might have 1 more to come as well BC xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I decided to try and get the presents out again today and I honestly cannot believe how many there are! Two boxes with so many! I emptied one of them out to put under the tree and M&M went *mad for them! *Millie started trying to bite into one (judging by the strong smell - something valerian!) and run off with it hehehe, so back in the box they went!

I am so excited to open them on Christmas Day  xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am overwhelmed. Someone must be massively overbudget as we have received a huge box ages ago x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Other parcels received today plus two lovely cards. Thank you x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I've bought my box home but it's still in the boot so I'll try and get pics tomorrow


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

To my Secret Santas....
:Jawdrop:Kiss THANK YOU
I decided to put the presents under the tree tonight because I could wait any longer!
Firstly a box jam packed with a ton of beautifully wrapped presents.
I couldn't get them out at first because the kitty's jumped straight in to check out the goods!









And a christmas bag full of goodies, Pip was excited about this one!









Here's everything under the tree, six days to go!









Pip made herself at home









'Protecting' the gifts so mummy doesn't sneak a peek...









Thank you so much, we are all looking forward to Christmas Day:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow Pip and Binx have been indulged - it's so exciting now!!!!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I can't wait to open ours . I have opened the box and there are a couple that Tipsy has taken a particular interest in. There is another which I think I could know what it is and it has been fun winding Tipsy up with, if I am right with my suspicion she is going to LOVE it. I think my opening will be late Christmas Eve, I am at my parents Christmas Day and by late Christmas Eve will have had too much red wine to be able to resist any longer X


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Its nearly xmas!!!! Popcorn is very excited for hers and at 1.38am the morning was in the wardrobe trying to get hers! Then she booped my arm as I turfed her out of the wardrobe.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I've just snuck a look in Dylan's SS box trying to decide whether it would be safe to put his parcels on the parcel table.

It definitely isn't. . . . . . .he raced into the room and _dived _into the box of parcels. He's gone W . I. L. D !!!!!!. :Hilarious

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. Secret Santa. I can see that we are going to have so much fun.  

The box of parcels is now back in the wardrobe till Christmas morning.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

KCTT said:


> I can't wait to open ours . I have opened the box and there are a couple that Tipsy has taken a particular interest in. There is another which I think I could know what it is and it has been fun winding Tipsy up with, if I am right with my suspicion she is going to LOVE it.* I think my opening will be late Christmas Eve, I am at my parents Christmas Day and by late Christmas Eve will have had too much red wine to be able to resist any longer X*


I had to laugh because this is me all over lol!!! I'll be opening on the eve too along with a few red wines and the boys! At parents all day Xmas day too :Happy


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

We got another present yesterday which I put under the tree... Geoffrey has opened it and inside were 2 beautiful knitted mice clearly full of catnip or similar! They've gone crazy for them! Thank you so much SS!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oops forgot to say that we received another parcel yesterday, thank you SS :Happy


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Mischief will definitely opening on Christmas eve as well commonly called swedish eve in this house as that's when we do swedish Christmas. . There will be more time on Christmas eve than Christmas day to devote to it







I am getting rather excited.
We received an extra prezzie as an apology from @huckybuck (that she did not need to send and I tried to put her off , but I'm so secretly glad she did because of what it was lol ) hubby accidentally opened it last night when we were wrapping all the prezzies for the children. CATOPOLY! I am thrilled to bits as I was going to buy it after seeing it on here but promptly forgot it existed lol . Thank you HB


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I didn't want our SS , and everyone else , to miss out on seeing our huge selection of parcels, just because Dylan won't leave them alone. I therefore quickly grabbed this pic whilst his Lordship was out in his run. As you can see our SS has been immensely generous, so generous that it brought a tear to my eye when I looked at it all . I particularly love the little labels, printed in " TOP SECRET" style. Thank you SS. Your kindness means so much. xx








The generosity and kindness of PFers,often to people they've never met, always amazes me.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Just a heads up to my SS that I won't be opening mine until the 29th. I'm away from the 23rd and although I could open them earlier, as my birthday is on the 28th opening them when I return will feel more festive for me


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone has been having a sneaky peak.....and got caught!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh Blue!!! Popcorn did exactly the same! Lol!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine are still in the wardrobe - I think I'll let them have them Xmas Eve though as I'm out all Xmas Day and I'll have to do the present opening in 2 shifts as the tortie will be naughty and possessive with everything.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I haven't been able to put any gifts under the tree, cat's or slave's! The boys are far too interested in ribbons and bows. We are only going to be out until lunchtime on Christmas Day so the plan is to have a big present opening for everyone then. Really excited, I am holding out 100% and not even opening the box until then! :Woot


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

My box is in the house! Here's ginkgo & Luna checking it out.

I promise to get better pics for the opening thread!


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

I am going too snap photos on Christmas eve when we arrive at my OH flat.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

To our SS, I know there is something in here for me and it is my box because I have been sleeping on it since it arrived! I think if I go to sleep it'll be Xmas day when I wake up but that hasn't happened yet so tonight I am going to bed hoping yet again it'll be Xmas tomorrow. Fingers crossed!! Love Popcorn xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I suffer from amnesia lol, I can't remember who my SS recipients are but I hope you will enjoy the presents. I went over my budget but you are worth it and I can't wait to see the pics on the "opening" day :Cat


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm sorry I haven't sent in photos of my cats with their parcels. Left my camera at a friend's will try to get it back but won't open them until I have it


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

cava14 una said:


> I'm sorry I haven't sent in photos of my cats with their parcels. Left my camera at a friend's will try to get it back but won't open them until I have it


It's ok as long as you post pics of the opening that's the main thing xx


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello all, I just wanted to pop in to say hello.

My fur babies didn't come home as expected but will now in the new year. 
We're away in Devon for Xmas and it seemed to be more disruptive to leave them for a week in a new house, put them in a cattery or find a new pet sitter for the Xmas period.

They're totally settled and pampered at my mum and dads, it's the best thing for them.

The opening and pics will therefore be a bit after Xmas day. I can't wait.

I've attached a pic of them snuggling. My mum and dad have covered their leather suite in lots of blankets to protect it from them bombing around, basically making a giant cat bed which they love. They have been cooked their own chicken (just for them ) and my dad who fishes has given them fresh trout.










I'm sorry to hear that some SS have gone AWOL, the cheeky sods. I have an Amazon prime account and happy to send anyone without a present a speedy little gift HB or Sarah - just PM me. X


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

To @huckybuck and @sarahecp - you've done such a fab job of organising the SS this year. Darwin and Einstein are very excited about opening their presents!

So, has everyone received something now?


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Lunabuma said:


> Hello all, I just wanted to pop in to say hello.
> 
> My fur babies didn't come home as expected but will now in the new year.
> We're away in Devon for Xmas and it seemed to be more disruptive to leave them for a week in a new house, put them in a cattery or find a new pet sitter for the Xmas period.
> ...


They look so happy snuggled down there.:Kiss It sounds as though they're going to be spoilt rotten at your Mum and Dads and at least you will know that they are safe and well.

Its a shame for you that you won't be able to witness them opening their presents on Christmas day , but for us, its going to make the fun last just a little longer.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lunabuma said:


> Hello all, I just wanted to pop in to say hello.
> 
> My fur babies didn't come home as expected but will now in the new year.
> We're away in Devon for Xmas and it seemed to be more disruptive to leave them for a week in a new house, put them in a cattery or find a new pet sitter for the Xmas period.
> ...


They look so sweet. The longer you wait to open your SS pressies, the more exciting it will be. Happy Christmas Lunabuma from me and Mr and Mrs T


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Erenya said:


> To @huckybuck and @sarahecp - you've done such a fab job of organising the SS this year. Darwin and Einstein are very excited about opening their presents!
> 
> So, has everyone received something now?


Yes at long last it's all come together (thanks to lots of lovely cat chatterers pulling out the stops at the last minute). So everyone should have their parcels now hurrah!!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> Yes at long last it's all come together (thanks to lots of lovely cat chatterers pulling out the stops at the last minute). So everyone should have their parcels now hurrah!!!!!!


Well done xxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Yes at long last it's all come together (thanks to lots of lovely cat chatterers pulling out the stops at the last minute). So everyone should have their parcels now hurrah!!!!!!


Sounds like a darned good reason for a glass/bottle of wine!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Erenya said:


> Sounds like a darned good reason for a glass/bottle of wine!!


Ooh I needed an excuse lol!!
I must admit it's lovely to see the opening thread starting up and how much it's making everyone smile!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

You've done an amazing job @huckybuck Especially considering the dramas that have recently unfolded!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow! Another 2 parcels recieved today! One with some beautiful mini tree stocking of goodies and the second is a box full of gifts! Thank you so much to all SS for your generosity!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well we have a little Christmas miracle in Cat Chat. 

My second AWOL SS has reappeared. She has been very poorly and had to go into hospital. But she has messaged me today to say her parcels are in the post. She's very sorry for the stress it has caused.

So I will say a big thank you to her and Get Well Soon. 

And to the two recipients of the parcels (I think you know who you are) look out for one more!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> Well we have a little Christmas miracle in Cat Chat.
> 
> My second AWOL SS has reappeared. She has been very poorly and had to go into hospital. But she has messaged me today to say her parcels are in the post. She's very sorry for the stress it has caused.
> 
> ...


That's fantastic - adding a 'Get well soon' from me xxx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Well we have a little Christmas miracle in Cat Chat.
> 
> My second AWOL SS has reappeared. She has been very poorly and had to go into hospital. But she has messaged me today to say her parcels are in the post. She's very sorry for the stress it has caused.
> 
> ...


Brilliant news! Hope she gets better soon and has a lovely Christmas


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh that's great news! Get well soon SS xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Well we have a little Christmas miracle in Cat Chat.
> 
> My second AWOL SS has reappeared. She has been very poorly and had to go into hospital. But she has messaged me today to say her parcels are in the post. She's very sorry for the stress it has caused.
> 
> ...


I am very happy to hear this SS was not scamming, but very sad to know one of our Cat Chat friends has been so ill.
I don't know who you are, poorly Secret Santa, but the Hairy Hikers and I send you lots of 'get well' vibes and hope you will be well enough to have a great Christmas.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

All is well that ends well then. Glad it wasn't intentional and I hope that the SS will feel better soon.

@huckybuck you surely needed more clothes for your fur babies. They look stunning wearing their lovely jumpers.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad all has turned out well. Sorry the SS has been unwell and hope she is feeling well enough to have a happy Christmas.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I forgot to tell you that when I got here in London, a parcel had already been delivered. I might open it tomorrow night or wait until Saturday for Pooh to open it with me


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

You can open it tomorrow Britt it's your SS clue xxxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear the one of the SS has been poorly, hope that you are feeling better now and have a good Christmas.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear that one of the SS has been poorly and I really hope you are OK and have a lovely christmas xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wishing a super speedy recovery to our pooly hospitLised SS xxxxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I received a parcel with a clue to whom my SS might be. I have 2 Secret Santa's and as far as I know, both parcels originated from Great Britain while what I got in that package are chocolate Brussels sprouts ... I'm lost (I don't eat Brussels sprouts by the way, never have)


----------

